# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of July 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Summon/find a DV member.  Report back what they looked like.  Sketches or pictures are welcome!!!

Here is some pretty cool software to help draw your DV member:  http://flashface.ctapt.de/


Advanced Task: Summon a portal and go through it.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Got the first task done since I knew what it was ahead of time ^_^.

I found Aquanina she was wearing tan Khacki capri's that had strings hanging down from both legs so you could tighten the bottom. And she was wearing a white tanktop that had tan flowers imprinted on it. She also said "Yes I am Aquanina, but I am far younger and cuter you would have more fun with me."

Now I just need to get that portal one done ^_^

----------


## Keeper

Haha! After half a year (almost) of absentiesim, I return!

this should be fun ...  :smiley:

----------


## Asymptote

Ooh! Good tasks! I'd actually been planning to do something with wormholes or portals for awhile, so I think I'll try that one.

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, I hope do better this month.

Hey Keeper, welcome back.  You'll sad to know that Neruo has recently left us; maybe not forever but for a while he said.  Or maybe that's why you came back just now... :wink2:

----------


## Keeper

> OK, I hope do better this month.
> 
> Hey Keeper, welcome back.  You'll sad to know that Neruo has recently left us; maybe not forever but for a while he said.  Or maybe that's why you came back just now...



 :smiley: 

... I swear, I had _nothing_ to do with that ... much

I fell so happy  :smiley: 

... oh, not about Neruo ... srsly.

... moving on ... so ... portals, huh?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Portals?!? Ooohh... I've been planning on trying something like that since I seem to have knack for needing to change scenes when lucid... A portal's not much different from a door, it looks different but they work the same way so if I can remember this task and at least try it, I'd be happy [closest thing I've gotten to a portal recently is a gaping hole in a school wall]

----------


## i_speel_good

PORTALS! YAAY!
Thanks a lot seeker!
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=138
Both done
(also I noticed you used my badge, which I PM'ed you  ::D: )

----------


## Blaze Haze

NICE! I was trying of making a portal anyway.  I have to practice summoning things and people etc. before this works though.  I've only managed to make a dog and myself disappear.

----------


## Blaze Haze

Ooh by the way. Does a door count?  Like, if I was to summon a door that normally wouldnt be somewhere, like in the middle of a street or something, and I walked through onto the moon, technically that would define it as being a portal, right?

----------


## Moonbeam

> PORTALS! YAAY!
> Thanks a lot seeker!
> Both done



Now that was one cool dream!  :Cool:  If I do say so myself, seeing as I had a part!

----------


## i_speel_good

> Now that was one cool dream!  If I do say so myself, seeing as I had a part!



You helped me a lot through the dream and also let me discover my rage's power!  ::D:

----------


## LucidMike14

Ah I am on a lucid dreaming roll! (5 in 8 days). I am definitley trying this if I get lucid. =) Thanks, Seeker.

----------


## i_speel_good

You seem lucky. Hope you do it!

----------


## Seeker

I am definately going to summon our mysterious DG Clairity.  I've been dying to see what she looks like!   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I am definately going to summon our mysterious DG Clairity. I've been dying to see what she looks like!



LOL!! Great.. now I've got to go to bed in FULL MAKEUP! :p

P.S.. I'll be the one in a "Dream Views" t-shirt! (I'll let you determine the color and design)  :;-): 
.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I think I got the basic task done, I almost thought I failed it in my dreams, and it wasn't even the task I said I'd get done yesterday!

~~~
"Now then... what were the tasks for this month... I have to get that one I wanted done... Something about DV people... Oh Well, I'll summon up someone I'd recognize though I'll probably get a DC who looks- Hey, who's that?" 

A girl with long thick waist-length red-orange hair stood about a car's length away from me. I really liked her clothes. A light pink spaghetti strap, a darker pink pair of shorts and white boots. She was carrying a shopping bag on her. As I tried to figure out which DV member it was, it struck me! It was weelilhazel, I could picture her avatar's ears right on that DC and though her face is a blur to me now, I realized I based her off of the avatar. 

Now, I was slowly losing lucidity as I struggled to remember this dream task [though it wasn't the one I wanted to do but since I already started it, might as well finish it]. So, with a bit of dream logic intruding my mind, I decided if I kicked her in the shin, I, no matter what others said, got this task done... So I did [and the horror of me realizing I did this to a friend when I woke up killed me...]. She had creamy skin too... poor weelilhazel... that'd leave a nice little bruise...

After kicking her I struggled to try to remember the next task when the words popped into my head "Walk. Portal. Lucid..." I was about to summon up a portal when I woke up... Darn it... I could have gotten both done in one night...  Oh well, at least I'm remembering my tasks now

----------


## Lunalight

Oh yes portals!  I've been waiting to do one like that!

----------


## i_speel_good

> I think I got the basic task done, I almost thought I failed it in my dreams, and it wasn't even the task I said I'd get done yesterday!
> 
> ~~~
> "Now then... what were the tasks for this month... I have to get that one I wanted done... Something about DV people... Oh Well, I'll summon up someone I'd recognize though I'll probably get a DC who looks- Hey, who's that?" 
> 
> A girl with long thick waist-length red-orange hair stood about a car's length away from me. I really liked her clothes. A light pink spaghetti strap, a darker pink pair of shorts and white boots. She was carrying a shopping bag on her. As I tried to figure out which DV member it was, it struck me! It was weelilhazel, I could picture her avatar's ears right on that DC and though her face is a blur to me now, I realized I based her off of the avatar. 
> 
> Now, I was slowly losing lucidity as I struggled to remember this dream task [though it wasn't the one I wanted to do but since I already started it, might as well finish it]. So, with a bit of dream logic intruding my mind, I decided if I kicked her in the shin, I, no matter what others said, got this task done... So I did [and the horror of me realizing I did this to a friend when I woke up killed me...]. She had creamy skin too... poor weelilhazel... that'd leave a nice little bruise...
> 
> After kicking her I struggled to try to remember the next task when the words popped into my head "Walk. Portal. Lucid..." I was about to summon up a portal when I woke up... Darn it... I could have gotten both done in one night...  Oh well, at least I'm remembering my tasks now



Portals.
You can't forget Portals.
I mean,
now, you're thinking with portals.
And if you don't succed,
You fail.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So true... And the funny thing is I was so set on portals the whole day I randomly thought of it [didn't think once of the basic task except how crazy that poor DV member would look if I summoned them] and it turned out that the task I thought of the least I remembered the most... So it may be a failure for today but tonight's another shot... and I'll be sure to sleep earlier, last night I was out late, bleh...

----------


## Clairity

Congratulations Brandon Heat and Lucidbulbs! Well done!

Poor weelilhazel...we'll have to check her for marks!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha... Thanks a lot Clarity.

 It'd be scary though if she woke up with a bruise today  :Eek:  Then I'd feel bad for certain

----------


## Man of Shred

both tasks are fairly easy. now if only i can get lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay, Lucidbulbs--good job!



I'm excited about this one..well, actually both. But anyone who knows me knows I love having *DV member dreams*. So I can't wait to see what I can come up with one this one.  ::D: 

Plus...portals...I've tried this before with using mirrors as portals. I have had some success...but I also have run into mirrors many times with my head when it hasn't worked.  :Bang head: 

So anyway....

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I look forward to hearing of your it all in your dream journal Twoshadows! Just don't be like me... poor weelilhazel...  

Never tried mirrors as portals since whenever I'm lucid I really don't think much about them since they function perfectly normally in those dreams. To me portals are like doors. They take you from one place to another by going through them.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> Lucid Task: Summon/find a DV member. Report back what they looked like. Sketches or pictures are welcome!!!



Could you summon yourself? :p

----------


## Moonbeam

Two Shadows, this ought to be easy for you!  (Beautiful picture, I love the color.)

I've already met Clairity in a dream; she was giving me advice.  Now to get her back again...

----------


## Clairity

> I've already met Clairity in a dream; she was giving me advice. Now to get her back again...



I'll look for ya Moonbeam!  

I definately think I'm also going to try to summon someone who's real life pic I *haven't* seen.. I want to see just how close I can come to what they really look like. 

Ya know.. I may just yell out, "Are there any Dream View members in the house?!", see who answers and then ask their name!
.

----------


## i_speel_good

> I'll look for ya Moonbeam!  
> 
> I definately think I'm also going to try to summon someone who's real life pic I *haven't* seen.. I want to see just how close I can come to what they really look like. 
> 
> Ya know.. I may just yell out, "Are there any Dream View members in the house?!", see who answers and then ask their name!
> .



Spawn me! ::banana::

----------


## sourcejedi

Hi, I'm not a very visual person - as you might guess from my lack of an avatar or the admission that I browse with images disabled!  So to counter my disadvantage I'm going to try and summon Vex.  I'm sure even my imagination can sustain something given a specification of "that purple manga chick with the tail"  :;-): .

Still, to reduce the psychic load on our more well known members I offer to pair up with someone less well known.  If anyone's interested, I would describe myself as a tall, skinny, and physically active university/college student.  You'll be able to pick me out as I'll be wearing sandals and moaning about the weather.

P.S. Last night I encountered & failed both tasks from last month, since the threads closed I posted my failures in my DJ here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes, I did it!

Lucid dream /Tasks:

I have vague memories of sitting on a chair at a round table and staring at the ground. I remember things being somewhat fuzzy. 

As I was looking, I suddenly realized that this was a dream. Everything still felt extremely fragile for a moment while I got myself fully immersed into the dream. And then, there I was.

I am unsure where this went from here. Several things happened in this dream, and I am trying to get them in the right order. I think at this time I stood up and looked around. I was in a big school auditorium. There was a small stage in the center of the room. It looked like a band was getting ready to come on and play. I could see other people (maybe 20) hanging out.

I suddenly remembered I had Tasks to do. I searched the crowd. There had to be a *DV member* in this crowd. I coldn't see anyone that I recognised. 

I then saw some band members coming out. I thought, "This will be so easy. I'll make sure *CoLd BlooDed* is the *guitarist*." But then the guitarist came out, and it was a guy with blond curly hair.

I was beginning to feel frustrated that the DV members weren't appearing. This was supposed to be something I was good at.

The next thing I remember was being in the air *spinning* around. It came to me that this is the first time that I had ever spun in a dream. I was glad I was doing it, because hopefully it would help me to stay lucid even longer.

After spinning. I started flying across the room, back and forth. I then decided that I should try the *Advanced Task of going through a portal*. There were no mirrors in the room, but I did see a dark dark spot (about 3 feet diameter) on one of the walls. I decided to aim for that spot.

I sped up and went feet first into that spot. I was successful. It _was_ a portal. All around me I could see more circles that I was going through. And the feeling was incredible.

I came out in another room. I had to do it again because it felt sooo good. So I started flying around the room and aimed for the dark spot that was on the wall in this room. The same thing happened. .....the continuing circles and that wonderful feeling.

I did this several times going from room to room just enjoying the experience, until I was back in the original auditorium. I looked at the walls. There were murals painted on the wall. Some were paintings from the Peter Pan movie. I could see one that showed *Neverland*.

I decided that I really wanted to go to Neverland. So I decided to make the painting of Neverland be my next portal. I flew again, feet first at the painting. I went through. There were no circles this time. I tried to make out Neverland. I wanted to be in the sky looking down at the island. I could see it. But the detail was so bad. It was like looking at a poorly done painting. I didn't have the feeling of actually being there. 

I suddenly decided that I had done enough with portals and that I really needed to try the DV member part of the Task now.

So when I came out back in to the auditorium, it was now filled with people sitting at tables. I decided that i would make myself confident and assume that this was a *DV reunion*.

I sat down next to a lady at one of the tables. She looked like she was dressed up to be in a movie. She had blue make-up all over her face and had what looked like a bleached blond wig. She also had glasses and I believe she had a bright green shirt (or outfit) on. I didn't recognise who this was. But I realised that it could be any number of DV members under the costume.

So I sat next to her and asked, "Which DV member are you?"

She answered and said "*Clairity*."

I said "Hi Clairity, do you know what other DV members are here?"

She points to a table and says, "Well, that's *Gomer*, and that's *Ivan*."

I felt disappointed because those were not DV members that I knew.

Gomer then stands up and comes over to Clairity and for a moment I think he is about to flash her. But he doesn't get his pants down very far before he bursts out laughing like it's some inside joke.

Gomer then starts to take charge. He is holding a clip board and some raffle tickets. He then announces that everyone needs to get a raffle ticket if they haven't yet. They are only five dollars, but this is covering the cost of the reunion and everyone who has a ticket will be able to take home an audio recording of this event.

For a moment I feel a little insecure--I have no money with me. But then I realise again that this is just a dream. 

And at that moment I woke up.


*Edit:*

I just checked. There _are_ DV member named *Gomer and Ivan*...both are lurkers with no posts. Funny how I was able to pick actual names of Members. Although with a site this big, it's not _that_ great of a coincidence.

----------


## Clairity

Twoshadows, congratulations on completing BOTH tasks! 

I had never really thought about portals but your description makes me want to really go through one now!! You had fantastic control to be able to go through them as many times as you did and not lose lucidity!





> I sat down next to a lady at one of the tables. SHe looked like she was dressed up to be in a movie. SHe had blue make-up all over her face and had what looked like a bleached blond wig. SHe also had glasses and I believe she had a bright green shirt (or outfit) on. I didn't recognise who this was. But I rea;lised that it could be any number of DV members under the costume.
> 
> So I sat next to her and asked, "Which DV member are you?"
> 
> She answered and said "*Clairity*."



ROTFLMFA off!! Somehow I just *KNEW* it was going to be me.. I was almost scared to scroll down!!!

Blue makeup,a bleach blond wig, a bright green outfit and glasses.. hey, don't hate me because I'm beautiful!!!  ::laughtillhurts:: 





> I said "Hi Clairity, do you know what other DV members are here?"
> She points to a table and says, "Well, that's *Gomer*, and that's *Ivan*."
> I felt disappointed because those were not DV members that I knew.
> Gomer then stands up and comes over to Clairity and for a moment I think he is about to flash her. But he doesn't get his pants down very far before he bursts out laughing like it's some inside joke.



Ok.. who the heck is *GOMER* and why is he acting all "familiar" with me?!?  ::eh:: 

Twoshadows, great dream! :bravo:
.

----------


## Twoshadows

> ROTFLMFA off!! Somehow I just *KNEW* it was going to be me.. I was almost scared to scroll down!!!



 ::chuckle:: 

I think it was because you post a lot of this Task thread, and you've always commented on my completed Tasks. And it may have also been inspired by your conversation with Moonbeam on this thread. But whatever the reason, I still don't know what you look like... ::D: 






> Ok.. who the heck is *GOMER* and why is he acting all "familiar" with me?!?



I know..haha...

Don't you wonder where these things come from that show up in dreams...?:p

Thanks, Clairity, for commenting....and for being the only one to show up in my dream!

----------


## Clairity

> I think it was because you post a lot of this Task thread, and you've always commented on my completed Tasks. And it may have also been inspired by your conversation with Moonbeam on this thread. But whatever the reason, I still don't know what you look like...



Well as flattering as your dream was.. I can honestly say I don't look anything like that! :p





> Thanks, Clairity, for commenting....and for being the only one to show up in my dream!



You're so very welcome.. I'm just glad I could be there (and next time I'll really put on somethin' purty)!  ::silly:: 
.

----------


## Seeker

Wow, looks like we are off to a quick start!  I'm hoping for an LD on the 4th!

Clairity watch out!   ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity watch out!



I'm waitin' for ya daddy!  ::bigteeth:: 

LOL.. this is going to be one "interesting" month!! 
.

----------


## Twoshadows

And as I was reading back, Clairity, it could have been these comments that made me dream what I did:






> I am definately going to summon our mysterious DG Clairity. I've been dying to see what she looks like!







> LOL!! Great.. now I've got to go to bed in FULL MAKEUP! :p



 

LOL...little did you know....:p

----------


## Clairity

> And as I was reading back, Clairity, it could have been these comments that made me dream what I did:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seeker* 
> _I am definately going to summon our mysterious DG Clairity. I've been dying to see what she looks like!_ 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clairity* 
> _LOL!! Great.. now I've got to go to bed in FULL MAKEUP! :p_
> ...



Wow.. you know you're probably right! Talk about the power of suggestion!!
.

----------


## Adam

Awesome - I have done the task before so sure I can do this one again  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Thanks, Clairity, for commenting....and for being the only one to show up in my dream!



Hey, I was there. I was disguised as Gomer. Sure, I was too shy to go through with said flashing but only because I knew you were watching me.

Man, I've summoned DV members before. I can't tell you who but, hopefully I can do it again soon. I just need to become lucid and I'm in a tiny dry spell at the moment, having plenty of failed WILD attempts lately. Actually, I'm due any night now. *Hopes for tonight*

----------


## ArCane

Last night I had a WILD and decided to do the advanced lucid task.  Just like with all my WILD's I felt the SP and then got myself up and out of my dream bed.  I went outside my room and in the living room there was already a portal there but before I could reach it, someone comes running out. It made a high pitched ding when the guy came fully through the portal. I believe it was myself because it looked alot like me.  The dream started to go dark on me and I was losing the dream.  I tryed to move towards the portal quickly before it would end but it felt like I was in quicksand and I lost the dream before I could get to it.

I then felt SP and knew I was still dreaming so once again I get up and out of my dream bed.  The dream this time was much more clear and I had much better control.  In my living room there is a door to the outside.  I went to it, opened it up, and went outside.  I created a portal by spining my finger in a circular motion and imagining it.  A portal appears and it looks just like the one in the last dream.  This time I studied the portal.  It was not moving, like I thought it would be.  It stood still.  It reminded me of a huge mirror.  The outside or frame of the portal was light neon blue.  On the inside it was a deep glossy black.  The night before I made a decision to go to my work so the dream wouldnt get too weird, seeings as how Ive never done anything with portals before.  So I step through the portal and imagine my work place.  Im instantly transported to my work place's parking lot.  As soon as Im completly out of the portal it made the high pitched ding like before.  I walk a couple of feet and the only thing I see in the parking lot is a red truck.  I thought this is pretty boring, so I turn around to look at the portal.  The portal is still there but behind it is a staired hallway.  The hallway was about twice as big as the portal.  It was a light maroonish purple.  I could only see a few steps before it went into darkness.  The dream, all of a sudden, went black and I lost the dream before I could do anything else.

I then felt SP again and just like before (sounding like a broken record lol) I get up and out of my dream bed.  I go to the outside door, go outside and make another portal.  Except this time Im of the mind set that Im not going to have any expectations of where the portal will take me.  I thought if it got to scarry I would just wake myself up.  When Im having this thought the portal goes from being upright to hanging over my head.  In order to go inside it I had to jump.  As I jumped it sort of sucked me in.  It made the high pitched ding but I was in nothing but blackness.  It felt like I was tumbling very very slowly backwards.  It was really quite relaxing.  After awhile an image started to appear and I was in a huge building the same color as the stair way from the last dream, a light maroonish purple.  I saw people in the building but didnt see their faces or knew who they were.  The entire time I was falling.  I went from the very top of this building straight through to the floor.  Like I said before it was quite relaxing and I was never scarred.  As I went through the floor, I could tell that some of the people were looking at me, but like I said, I couldnt see faces.  When I went through the floor I was back in darkness.  I then finally woke up.

This whole portal thing is a pretty cool concept.  Might even be easier than spinning a dream for some people because its like your going through a doorway.  Just a thought.  Have a good one everybody.

ArCane

----------


## Clairity

ArCane, *very* cool dream! I love how you were able to bounce back from all those FAs/SPs as well. Very well done!

Ok.. I wanna "dinging" "overhead" portal dream too!!  ::morecrying:: 
.

----------


## i_speel_good

Haha, that was awesome, Twoshadows.

----------


## Serith

I tried both tasks, and may have succeeded in the portals task, but it wasn't very vivid, I don't remember it very well, and I'm certain I didn't accomplish it like I wanted to, so I don't want the badge for it.  

I became lucid while playing one of the old gameboy color Zelda games.  When I dream that I'm playing video games, I usually can't see anything except the screen, or occasionally the system I'm playing it on, and the one time I was lucid while playing video games before when I tried to look away from the game, there was nothing there, and I woke up.  So, I tried to complete  the task in the game.  Although I can't remember seeing it, I think some sort of portal formed,  and my character walked through it.  On the other side, everything was now no longer 2D, and all I remember of what was there was that there was a tree on top of a hill.  

Some time later, I decided I was going to try  to put down the video game system (my GP2X).  First, I shifted my vision from the screen to the GP2X, then to my hands holding the system, then to the area around me.  This almost woke me, but I successfully put down the GP2X.

I found myself in a building I've never been in before, which I remember nothing about except that it had several rooms connected by short hallways.  I immediately walked up to a nearby wall, and tried the portals task again.  I put my hand on the wall, and willed a portal like the one in the task badge to form there.  No portal formed, and my dream started to fade, but a door under my hand that I hadn't seen before opened, my vision returned, and I walked through.

I noticed that the building was full of people and decided to try the basic task.  I was going to ask people if they were a member of Dreamviews, and if they said yes, asking them their username.  I also wanted to find someone unusual to ask, to make the task more interesting.  However, everyone I saw looked fairly ordinary, and after briefly looking around the building, the dream ended.

----------


## derb

rrrgh!!! :Mad: 

i got both of the june ones, but couldnt get to a computer in time!!
ahh well, guess ill just have to try with these *sigh*

----------


## Rainman

Sorry for the inactivity. Computer broke weeks ago. In the meantime I've had a few lucid dreams. I wasn't able to summon a person but I was able to summon a portal. I went to my yard and went up to the screen door. I looked behind me and expected to see a blue spinning vortex that would take me to another place. Sure enough there it was. It was totally realistic. I opened the door and this blueish gray flashing tunnel like thing was there I walked through it but nothing happened.

So I tried entering it in different ways. All that happened was the world around me turned blue and weird. A DC asked me if I was ok, and said don't you know this is a dream?! At some point  I lost lucidity and started driving poorly in a bowling ally.

----------


## Oneironaught

Anyway, I purposely summoned some one but, got the wrong some one. That "substitute summonee" ended up being a DV member, none other than Burns. Whether or not it counts really doesn't even matter to me. I just figured I'd share my adventure, as unadventurous as it may be.

*This is an excerpt from my DJ entry:*

*The Stairway to Burns (Dream #2: 7/3/07 - 7/4/07)* 
I find myself traversing up a series of flights of concrete stairs in some kind of apartment building. I realise immediately that I am dreaming and quickly think "Dream Girl!" (DG)

In an effort to be more casual about putting together the pieces for my task, I notice flowers growing in the landings I pass. These are just random flowers of various types and colors but they have an attractive sparkle about them. (I think this came from the blue sparkles - that show "stealth areas" - in Sly 2: Band of Thieves, which I am currently playing on PS2) Yellow sparkles glow and twinkle around them, drawing my eye, and I begin to pick them for DG. After all, I'm heading up to her apartment.

As I climb higher and higher, the flowers lose some of their vibrancy but remain mostly intact. There are green, yellow, and red flowers but they all look more like daisies than anything else.

The stairs lead, not to a floor of apartments but, to a single door. This is where DG lives. I enter and see DG sitting at her computer. There are crates lining three walls and acting as shelves. They are smaller than standard milk crates, more like those they sell in dollar stores for storage. The place is cluttered and a guy is in the room as well.

As I approach DG, I see that she is on Dreamviews. She turns around and I realize that it is not her after all. She has black, fairly straight hair but her face is different. It's more rounded and she seems shorter than in real life. Hey, the cheeks look like Burns'. "Are you Burns?", I ask. "Yes", she replies. She looks nothing like Burns in real life, except for the cheeks.

I get excited, thinking that I may have completed a DV lucid task for a change (within the correct month, that is). I notice the bundle of flowers has vanished from my hand and realize that the man standing there must be her husband. He doesn't seem to mind that I came "to see Burns". She stands up and we follow her husband into the hallway.

"Burns" and I are now in a different home. A girl is there and - as we walk into the living room - I whisper in her ear to go bring me the roses from "the other room". She gives me knowing smile and nods yes. I figure if DG can't have to rose this time, then I'll present it to "Burns". [I feel bad now for even considering giving that rose to any one but DG].

While I wait, a black dog is here and I play with it. It's very friendly as I pet it all over.

Here comes the girl whom I'd sent for the roses but she returns with something else. (I can't remember what now, hmmm. I'll have to think about it for awhile.) "No, I said the _roses_, not *?*?." 

...

*EDIT:* Well, I just looked at Burns' picture again and, I guess it did look a lot like her, only with black hair, not as thin and with a more rounded face.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool, GH!

You talked to *Burns* in your LD--that should totally count.

Hey--I got (the lesser known) Gomer and Ivan--and _that_ counted.  ::D: 

(Of course, and Clairity, too)

But anyway...good job!





> Hey, I was there. I was disguised as Gomer. Sure, I was too shy to go through with said flashing but only because I knew you were watching me.



Of course maybe you _were_ there in a blond wig....:p






> Haha, that was awesome, Twoshadows.



Thanks, i_speel_good.... :smiley: 


I have every intention to do this one again and see who else shows up.

----------


## Clairity

Rainman, congratulations on completing the portal dream! (You drove poorly in a bowling alley?  ::D: )

Oneironaught, Burns might not have been your DG.. but like you said.. you completed a lucid task of the month! Congratulations to you too!
.

----------


## Seeker

Woot!  Yeah, check Burns off the list.  Good job!!

----------


## sk8bordgeek

i tried the portal thing, but nothing showed up... when I woke up i realized that i had forgotten how to summon things during a dream.  Better luck next time...

----------


## Lseadragon

Extracted from my dream journal:





> I was in bed, and somehow I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the basic lucid task for some reason. I have no idea what anybody here looks like, so it would be interesting. I walked down these stairs which were all misted up, calling for tekkendreams, who was the only member I could remember. At the bottom of the stairs, several people went past, and I found tekkendreams. He was wearing blue, and had this thcik but patchy black beard and black hair. He also had white dragon horns. I'm no good at describing faces however. I told him he was dreaming, and then the dream collapsed.

----------


## Clairity

Congratulations lseadragon.. well done!
.

----------


## derb

another of those failed stories. sorry for the long post.

i was doing something when i started to come out of the dream. i stopped it, and came back into the dream, and realised it was an ld. i was in this old bungalow french house thing that was in this coastal town place, right by the sea. i went outside and met my parents and a pizza guy. the pizza guy went into my house, with my parents. i kneel down and try to look at my hand, but i cant because its too dark. i look int the sky across the bay, and shout 'more vivid!' and 'brighter' and things like that, but in doesnt work. nothing really happens, and i end up in a restaurant with my parents (i cant remember the in between bit). my dad sais he has something for me, and i ask if its a portal gun. he sais yes, but pulls out this little pieca of plastic with a few switches on it. it lookes like something you would get from mcdonalds, and it does nothing when i try to use it. i decide to go have fun, and start running around the dream, and i see a group of people standing around havin a smoke, so a grab this girls smoke, but throw it away afteer one drag. i come out into a main road, and i am in a dunlaoghaire place (place from where i live). there are people shoughting a me so i run superfast down the road, where i come to this glasthule place. there is this guy near me who ask if he has a genie (i thought one of the tasks was summon a genie. dont know why).
he says yes and i say ill give you a bag of gold for your genie, and reach into my jacket expecting to find a bag of gold, but there is only an old packet of rolos. 
i eat one, and give him the other two, and he gives me this old beat up blue tin thing, that sort of looks like a metal lava lamp. its blue and dented a bit, and has pictures and cartoons of genies and things on it. he seems really dissapointed, and starts muttering about ' a bad deal' and 'people these days'. i try to rub it to get the genie, but nothing happened, so he was right to just get some old rolos. i then woke up.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Well lucky me I managed to make 3 portals last night.

Portal Number 1: I was in like "The Underworld" or "The River Styx" something like that and I was pretty much trapped down there nothing seemed to be working dream scene change, spinning, etc.

I flew and hovered above the river and held my right hand out and placed my left hand over the wrist trying desperately to make one appear but not much was happening. I then remembered a energy training FAQ I read about breathing in and as you absorb the energy around you and when you breathe out to send it into a part of your body.

So as I breathed in the River or lake as it was was green and had a light green mist on top of it swirled like a whirl pool and I sent the energy into my right hand and repeated this over and over when I felt I was ready I shot the portal from my hand into the whirlpool and it grew bigger.

I then flew down into the portal I had created and I was back in the "Upper World."

Portal Number 2: In another dream I was having after I did a DEILD I decided to give the portal again although this time I was in the sky above a school and did the same breathing in and sending energy to hand technique and created another portal. When I went into this time I was a modified version of my new neighborhood.

Portal Number 3: After speaking with Gothlark and his method of time dilation I decided to give it a go by specifying how long I would dream for after I entered the portal. I created a portal and said I would dream for 97 years got this idea in my head and entered. Now what happened next I was completely not expecting. When I entered everything around me warped and shot past me as if I was traveling through a very long warped tunnel at tremendous speed.

A 3rd party voice around me said "Initiating 97 Year Time Dilation" and at this I became confused. Suddenly a screen appeared in front of me said "97 Year Time Dilation Failed" and I woke up. I'm going to have to speak with Gothlark about this and get some clarification.

Oh well at least I finally got around to completing the advanced task now I have done both of them  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Volcon

Not sure if this counts as summoning.


I was in my dream when everything went dark, my dream eyes opened and i was in a jeep it was dark out and the ground was all muddy, we were all wearing helmets, and i realized there was someone staring at me screaming at me to get lucid, so i became lucid and i asked who he was and he said Gothlark, then i said something about stabilizing the dream before i woke up, it all lasted around 10-20 seconds. the dream gothlark had brown shaggy hair hanging out from the helmet, and white skin, but not too pale. and looked about 18. (btw this is when we were experimenting with dream sharing earyler this week)

----------


## Rainman

Thanks Clairity! Thanks to some of your advice I've been on fire with the most vivid lucid dreams ever lately. Yeah at some point I lost lucidity and the only thing I remember is driving around inside a local bowling alley and being chased by Tony Soprano who took the form of Chuck E. Cheese. Idunno what was wrong with me that night.

In the meantime I tried to summon a DV member. Again with no success. I didn't have that much control over the dream even though in some odd way I fully understood that I was dreaming. I tried to make Clairity appear but all that happened was my friend Steve appeared and threw a lemon at me. I got mad and tried to use "the force" to make the lemon attack him, but instead i lost lucidity again and was trying to take shelter from a tornado (which is a frequent dreamsign of mine that i didn't catch).

Idunno why but the portal one was a lot easier for me than conjuring up a DV member. I still haven't done it. But at least my LD's are picking up!

----------


## Sandform

First I would like to say I'm new to the forums.  I have had lucid dreams all my life, but I would now like to start having more control over what I "decide to do" once in lucid state.  Also please don't make fun of me unless its really funny what you say lol.  This is taken straight from the dream journal I am writing as I type this.  I would also like to ask if my version of a portal isn't the right kind for you all...  Well you'll see what I mean if You read it.  Also, hey is lucid dreaming still lucid dreaming if you never conciously say "I am dreaming"  Cause, I grew very tired of having to think this in my dreams a long time ago, and now  I realy dont think about it, I merely know that it isn't normal reality, and that I am in total control of all things.  Although one thing I do always remember is that I have to be careful to "not wake up". lol.

The underling had very little to say to me.  In fact his only purpose it seemed was to have a pressence, and in this pressence it was meant to make me keep to the story line of my dream, but I dismissed him myself, by this I mean I ignored him, I did not have the thought to actually banish him from the dream by making him dissapear. <<<<<<<Challenge>>>>>>>> At this point I remembered the challenge that the dream forums initiated for this month.  Interesting actually I had never believed that I could actually MAKE a portal bud by god damn I did it!  Well so to speak.  I summoned a door from the ground, (an accomplishment I have done before and therefor understood why my portal didn't work the first time I did it, long before I ever visisted the forums.)  the only problem is that every door I summon from the ground in my dreams is just that, only a door sadly, it leads to no where other than blank space that already existed in the dream.  Fortunately for me, long ago I realized how to accomplish the task but never put it to use.  But I am getting ahead of myself, I should describe my creation of the door.  Unfortunately when creating the door, I had problems.  In creation, once it was formed I could not seem to stop changing its form...but to say change is the wrong word, it was the same shape...only....the top would move and then the sides would move, and it would get shorter, taller, or fatter/skinnier.  I took quite a bit of focus to stop making the door grow and ungrow.  I should mention, for those of you trying to visualize, that this door seemed like an ancient greek pillar with a top and bottom, more than a door.  Which unlike the one I tried to summon very long ago(looked like a broken down shed door lol), was very hard to control its general shap and form.  Now that the door was created I had to make the empty space it encompassed into a portal (I.E. the part I figured out how to do a long time ago but never put to use).  Using my hand I created an orb of pink energy.  From this hand I projected the energy unto the door's empty space.  Sadly I stopped short of the very bottom of the door, and I could very plainly see where the portal lead, however I would have to jump to keep my feet from falling off.  I will cover where the portal lead further on ahead but for now, as I will be posting this in the challenge section, all you need know is that it lead to an Arabian market of some sort. <<<<OTHER CHALLENGE>>>>>  (Sadly I can not remember the order of time that I had done the second challange, I truly would like to believe I did them at the same time cause then I would feel uber, so I am writing as if I had.  However in all honesty, all I remember about the second challenge is that it happened in the same dreamscape, and that the underling guy I spoke of was still there.)  Now that the portal was created, before jumping into it I wanted to accomplish the other task, which was to summon a DV forum member to my dream.  I accomplished this task sortof.  Unfortunately for me a charector at dream forums (Alex) I had thought was a woman is actually a man.  Even though I knew it was a man before I went to sleep it was still so hard driven into my mind the image of a woman that I summoned a woman to my dream instead of a man.  I'm really sorry Alex I don't think of you as a woman I promise!!!  She had black hair, it was rather long, but shor as well.  Rather anime style honestly  She was wearing a white top and had...um large breasts...not that I was noticing haha.  She also was wearing a....well I would like to say thong but it was a rather odd thong to say the least.  It had two handles, they were leather, they went along her thigh...like this. \_/  The slashing being the leather, and the line merely being a space between them.  Connecting (and covering up her...uh lack of giblets) was a pink lace along her womenly area.  At this point of looking at her (oh dear god I just realized as I was writing that when I summoned her, I sat down and started looking at her so I could detail her for this forum, the sad part is I only remember her thong, since that was all I looked at. lol), I suddenly thought of my own vanity, and peered to the left. <<<<<End challenge>>>> 


So what yuh think?  =)  go ahead and ignore my misspellings and retarded questioning also if you like hehe.

----------


## Serith

I tried the portal task again, and managed to accomplish it the way I wanted.

I became lucid on a dark road.  I remembered that I was going to try the portals task again, but the environment around me seemed too unreal, and I felt as if I was really walking around in my room. So, I focused on being in my room, and found myself there.

Once in my room, I started on creating the portal.  I held out my hand, and tried to make the portal form in front of me.  After about 30 seconds, the portal snapped into existence.

The portal seemed to be made of black stone, and was built in a manner reminiscent of roman architecture.  The top was triangular, and held up by several pillars.   Behind the pillars was a creature resembling a giant sloth, which was remaining motionless.  The whole thing had an almost cartoony look to it.

I stepped into the portal, and was pulled through it.  Passing the sloth, I noticed that it was completely two-dimensional, as I was pulled past it, into a featureless blue area.  The blue area didn't have any sort of ground, walls, or celing, and as I passed through it, I noticed that breathing inside of it felt the same as beathing underwater feels in a LD.  After being pulled  through about ten feet of the blue area, I found myself in a desert, much like the ones in Wyoming.  The ground was flat, and there was a small lake about a hundred feet in front of me.  A couple of seconds after appearing there, I woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> Thanks Clairity! Thanks to some of your advice I've been on fire with the most vivid lucid dreams ever lately. Yeah at some point I lost lucidity and the only thing I remember is driving around inside a local bowling alley and being chased by Tony Soprano who took the form of Chuck E. Cheese. Idunno what was wrong with me that night.
> 
> In the meantime I tried to summon a DV member. Again with no success. I didn't have that much control over the dream even though in some odd way I fully understood that I was dreaming. I tried to make Clairity appear but all that happened was my friend Steve appeared and threw a lemon at me. I got mad and tried to use "the force" to make the lemon attack him, but instead i lost lucidity again and was trying to take shelter from a tornado (which is a frequent dreamsign of mine that i didn't catch).
> 
> Idunno why but the portal one was a lot easier for me than conjuring up a DV member. I still haven't done it. But at least my LD's are picking up!



*Rainman*, I'm glad your LDs are picking up (and it I had some small hand in that.. you're so very welcome)!

You know I had my first DILD in YEARS this morning.. perhaps I knew you were trying to find me and I was trying to be found!  ::D:  

Uhm.. what's with your "friend" Steve and the lemon attack?  :Confused: 

*Derb*, good attempt.. you can still do it.. the month's still young! 

*Volcon*, congratulations on completing the basic task (I think it counts)!

*Brandon Heat* and *Serith*, ok.. you two are just showing off now! :p (don't mind me.. I'm just jealous).

*Sandform*, congratulations to you on completing both tasks! How freaky that the door kept changing shape! 
And now.. for your viewing pleasure.. Alex with large breasts in a leather handled thong!  ::huh:: 
.

----------


## AURON

eh...a couple of days ago I got lucid and was thinking about the TOM and the only thing that came in my head was the fire/talk to an animal one...so yeah...failed

----------


## skysaw

Met some supposed Dreamviews oneironauts last night for part one of the task. Below is the extracted portion of my journal. The full entry is here.

"...I then remembered the July task of meeting other people from dreamviews. I called out "Is there anyone from dreamviews here?" I tried my best to conjure someone, including digging through a barrel of clothes, drawing a picture of a person to animate, and other crazy things. At one point I found a little doll head of Popeye the Sailor, and started building a little doll that I thought would be a dreamviews user for some reason. While I was doing that, I looked up, and saw through a glass wall about eight people having a little gathering on an outdoor terrace. I knew immediately that it was a group of dreamviews oneironauts!!

I thought I'd make a classy entry and walk through the glass wall. I felt certain I could pass through it, though when I bumped against it, a door instantly appeared where I was, and opened to let me out. Not what I was going for, but a cool enough entry!

I tried to get some names, but couldn't understand or remember who I was talking to. I remember quite clearly what two of the people looked like, but I don't think I've seen them before. One of them did look a little like EvanEvanEvan in the top picture there, but he was wearing nerdy black glasses, and a nerdy green and white checkered shirt. 

I said to Nerd-Evan "Wow! I'm very lucid now! Everything is extremely clear!" I reached out and felt his shirt against my fingers. Everything was so concrete. I asked him "Are you super lucid right now too?" and he just sort of shrugged. Then I said "I guess everyone here would have to be about the same as lucid, otherwise we couldn't meet!

I talked to another woman there who told me how she had to conjure up an important "doctor" to impress the guard to let her into the party without a reservation. Very clever of her!"

----------


## Clairity

> I thought I'd make a classy entry and walk through the glass wall. I felt certain I could pass through it, though when I bumped against it, a door instantly appeared where I was, and opened to let me out. Not what I was going for, but a cool enough entry!



Open Sesame!!  ::D:  Very cool and congratulations on completing the task!

And *Psylis*, keep trying.. you can do it!
.

----------


## skysaw

By the way, I made a face of my nerdy dream guy using the software posted at the beginning of this thread. If you want to see it, go to http://flashface.ctapt.de/ , choose "load face" and search for author "skysaw."  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I just had a long lucid dream in which I did the Task of the Month again, plus several old ones.

I had awakened at 5:00 I laid in bed about 20 minutes. Then I got on DV for about 45 minutes (looked at old Task of the month) and then went back to bed. I laid there for a little bit wondering if I would go back to sleep. As I felt myself started getting really tired, I made myself open my eyes and glance at the time--6:32.

The first part of the dream that I remember is being with my two little neices. They had had a birthday party, and things were still decorated. I was talking to one of the neices (K) and she was telling me about how the party theme was Pirates and how fun it had been.

I then remember picking her up and jumpin with her, and at the top throwing her up a bit and catching her, then both of us would land on the floor. She loved it and I remember noticing how I could keep doing this and not get tired (Missed the dream sign this first time).

Then I set her down and started doing *back flips*. I remember being amazed that I was doing such good backflips and I wasn't even on a trampoline. Then I started doing front flips and I noticed how good they made me feel to do them

Then it hit me. This was a dream-- I loved doing *dream flips* because they make me feel so good.

As soon as I realised that I was dreaming I decided I wanted to do the DV Member Task again to see if I could get more DV members to show up. 

This first transistion is a bit fuzzy. I think I started looking through the house for DV members. I didn't find any. I then decided to head out into the backyard so I could try the "Pet" task from last month that I had never gotten a chance to try.

I walked through the back room next to a sick looking Vietnamese guy huddled in a yellow blanket. I opened the door and went into the yard. It was my yard form my LA house. 

I saw both my current dog and cat there. I started with my dog. "Hey boy, what do you think of me, huh? I need you to talk to me. DO you like me? Tell me what you think." But he kept sniffing at something in the grass and wouldn't even acknowlege my presence.

I looked and now saw my cat just a few feet away. I asked her the same questions. But like my dog, she seemed more interested in something in the grass than in answering my questions. So I thought about trying another Task before I woke up. 

The Fire Task. I had to do the fire task. I looked around for a fire. There wasn't a fire in my yard. But as I looked over the fence toward my neighbors' yard, I could see smoke and I knew that there was a fire there.

I flew up and over the fence into my neighbors' yard. I landed on the grass. The yard looked just like I remember the Franko's yard to look. They had been the neighbors that I grew up by. I walked under their big tree. I could see the Frankos on the patio. I told them I needed to borrow their fire for a moment. 

As I got to the far side of the yard I could see a small campfire. It wasn't very big, and I didn't know if it would actually count as walking "through" fire. but I was just doing this for fun anyway since it was now a new month with a new task.

I looked down at the fire and took small step and and walked over the fire. Since it was only about 2 feet across, I could only step twice--once with each foot.

I had wondered if the fire would feel hot...or if it would just seem like I was walking on normal ground. Well, as soon as I put my bare foot on the coals, I relalised that this was going to be harder than I thought because the coals were actually very hot and burning the bottom of my foot.

Still, I walked though. Even though it hurt, it seemed a bit anticlimatic. So I turned around and did it again. It still hurt. I decided that I would keep trying until I could control it and make it so it didn't feel hot to me anymore. On about the fifth time through the fire, I felt that I had achieved that.

I started walking across the yard back toward my own yard again. Suddenly the neighbors dog ran up to me not looking very friendly [the real Frankos had a dog that scared me as a child]. I decided that this time to fly.

I remember wondering what the Frankos must be thinking of my strange visit to their backyard, but then remembered that they were my dream characters and weren't actually thinking anything.

In my own backyard I saw two large white and brown dogs. I chased them out the side gate.

I was still not satisfied with my attempt to find DV members so I tried again. I walked around (somewhere near the yard I think) calling out for DV members. I saw this group of people. I asked again if there were any DV memberd present. 

Finally this teenage guy walks toward me from the crowd with his arm up. He said, "I'm a DV member. 

I said, "Great, what's your username?"

He answered, "*T-Arizona*"

I said, "Cool, I think I'll remember that one."

Then two more guys walked out. One of the boys had two heads, one looked normal, the other had no neck. He told me his username. It was something cool sounding with two words and started with an "S".

Then the third boy told me his name...which I have also forgotten by now.

After that I decided to go look some more. I really wanted to find DV members that I knew. I walked inside a building and decided to call out for certain members. I decided to start with *Oneironaut*.

So I walked through this crowded building calling out for Onieronaut. Several times I could see black guys that from a distance looked like the right guy. But each time as I got close I could see that I had the wrong guy.

I finally decided to try another name. This time I called out for* CoLd BlooDed*. I walked through what now looked like a school building. I called and called, but still got no matches. I even tried CB's real name to see if that made a difference. But it didn't.

I finally ended up in a hallway by the doors to the outside. There was a group of students there waiting for the bell to ring and for school to get out. There was some teacher by the doors reminding the students to wear their bicycle helmets. The students all repeated a chant about helmets.

Finally the doors opened. At this point I decided that I wasn't having any luck with finding DV members, so I decided to try another of the older Tasks that I had never gotten done. I decided to do the "Snowman" Task.

As luck would have it, I walked out of the school and into a snow covered park. There were at least five snowmen in the park. At this point I was also suddenly with my childhood best friend M. I looked at the snowmen and wondered how hard it would be to bring them to life. I decided just to look at them with the expectation that they would just start moving. And sure enough, the one closest to me started twitching. Then it turned so it was facing me, and then started moving toward me. It was smiling, and I felt no fear that it would suddenly become evil and attack me.

I looked around and saw at least four other snowmen now moving in my direction. When the closest one got to me, I decided that I wanted to go flying with it. I told it to turn around so I could climb on its back. 

After I was on its back I told it to fly. As we took off in the air, I remembered my friend that I had left behind. I knew she was only a DC, but I just felt the need to be polite, so I called back to her to get on the next snowman and to follow me.

At first I felt cold being on the snowman and flying through a winter sky. But I remembered how I had been successful in changing the temperature in past LDs. I told myself that I would no longer feel the cold since it was just my good imagination making it cold in the first place.

Gradually the snowman started feeling warm beneath me, and the air became just cool and not cold. It was perfect.

Then suddenly it was night. We were flying low and past buildings that were all covered with Christmas lights. I remember a building that looked like a City Hall that was just beautiful. We flew so close I could almost touch the lights.


There is a transition here that I don't remember.

But the next thing I remember is that I am back in a building looking for DV members. I believe it was an arcade. I could see out the window that it was still dark outside and I could see Christmas lights.

There were no DV members in the arcade, so I walked into the next room. There was a long skinny swimming pool there, the kind that makes a current that people can just stay in the same spot and swim against it..

I looked down in the pool to see if anyone I recognised that there. But I saw this man--he was bald and scarred and was very white. It disturbed me, and I suddenly felt myself start to wake up. Instead of fighting against that and staying in my dream, I suddenly realised that I had dreamed such a long LD that it would actually be a really good idea to wake up at this point and see if I could remember all of it.

So I let myself wake up.

----------


## skysaw

Cool dream, shadows!





> He told me his username. It was something cool sounding with two words and started with an "S".



I'm going to pretend this was me! Even if I have to have two heads, I just want someone to dream about me.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cool dream, shadows!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to pretend this was me! Even if I have to have two heads, I just want someone to dream about me.



Thanks!

For some reason your comment really made me laugh. A deformed two headed DV member.....we can call him "Skysaw" if you'd like....:p.

----------


## skysaw

> Thanks!
> 
> For some reason your comment really made me laugh. A deformed two headed DV member.....we can call him "Skysaw" if you'd like....:p.



Just for the record, "Sky" was on the left... "Saw" was on the right. :p

----------


## Clairity

> Just for the record, "Sky" was on the left... "Saw" was on the right. :p



LOL! 

EXCELLENT dream Twoshadows!! The duration of the dream and the control you had was fantastic! I bow to your lucidity!  ::bowdown:: 
.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Just for the record, "Sky" was on the left... "Saw" was on the right. :p



Then "Sky" was the one with no neck... ::D: 





> LOL! 
> 
> EXCELLENT dream Twoshadows!! The duration of the dream and the control you had was fantastic! I bow to your lucidity! 
> .



Well, thank you. I am always amazed when I wake up from these dreeams and I realise what I've done.

On the other hand I don't have them as often as I would like. But they are worth waiting for....even if I have to do several months worth of missed Tasks all in one dream... ::rolleyes::

----------


## skysaw

> Just for the record, "Sky" was on the left... "Saw" was on the right. :p







> Then "Sky" was the one with no neck...



The irony is not lost on me. ::dreaming::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> LOL! 
> 
> EXCELLENT dream Twoshadows!! The duration of the dream and the control you had was fantastic! I bow to your lucidity! 
> .



Yeah I agree with Clairity sounds like you had a very good LD not to mention the amount of control that you possessed, the things that you did, and the things that you remembered to do very good ^_^.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Okay so I had two LDs last night, which broke a ridiculously long dry spell. I can't wait to type them up in my DJ but thought I'd come here first to see if I got credit.

At one point in my LD I was standing around outside in some sort of arboretum, filled with dark green trees and plants and yadda yadda.. I was standing there having a really long conversation with a DC. The only thing I remember there is telling him that this is a dream, expecting him to not believe me or react strangely like DCs usually do. Instead he just agreed and we kept talking. 

Suddenly another DC came in and announced the arrival of *Snooze.* I got really excited because this was the first time I had a DV member in a LD. I waited anxiously and finally saw a man escort a 40 year old woman who I KNEW to be Snooze. I finally understood that this person was only pretending to be an 18 year old guy on DV and was now revealing his true form. She had short blonde hair and wore very fancy clothes, complete with one of those large old-style hats. We stood around and chatted for a while, after which I somehow got transported to a completely different dream.

Do I get credit, do I do I?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Suddenly another DC came in and announced the arrival of *Snooze.* I got really excited because this was the first time I had a DV member in a LD. I waited anxiously and finally saw a man escort a 40 year old woman who I KNEW to be Snooze. I finally understood that this person was only pretending to be an 18 year old guy on DV and was now revealing his true form. She had short blonde hair and wore very fancy clothes, complete with one of those large old-style hats. We stood around and chatted for a while, after which I somehow got transported to a completely different dream.
> 
> Do I get credit, do I do I?



That's so funny..

I think you should get credit. After all, we don't _really_ know what the other DV member look like.... ::shock:: ... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah I agree with Clairity sounds like you had a very good LD not to mention the amount of control that you possessed, the things that you did, and the things that you remembered to do very good ^_^.



Thank you...I appreciate comments like this. It helps me have more confidence in future LDs.... :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

WOW Two Shadows that was amazing--remembering to do all of those tasks.   Hilarious too.  

I knew SkySaw was a little strange...I just didn't no the extent of it:p
Maybe that's why he's so smart, since he's got two heads.

Congrats, Mes Tarrant.  I'd take credit, be happy with it.

----------


## Snooze

> Suddenly another DC came in and announced the arrival of *Snooze.* I got really excited because this was the first time I had a DV member in a LD. I waited anxiously and finally saw a man escort a 40 year old woman



EEKS... ur subconcious knows too much!
*looks around hoping SOME CERTAIN people won't see this!*


i knew it would come to this ..  ::sniper:: 

ANYWAYS, Im honored to be the first dv member to harrass you in both worlds!

----------


## Oneironaught

Good job, Mes  ::goodjob::  It's nice that you finally ended your cold spell. Those dry spells suck

----------


## pj

> . . .
> 
> So I let myself wake up.



WOW.

You should get some sort of special badge for most tasks attempted and most tasks completed in a single lucid dream!

I still want to try the fire one too.

Congratulations!

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> EEKS... ur subconcious knows too much!
> *looks around hoping SOME CERTAIN people won't see this!*
> 
> 
> i knew it would come to this .. 
> 
> ANYWAYS, Im honored to be the first dv member to harrass you in both worlds!



I knew it! I knew there was something strange going on your secret is out in the open now :p

----------


## Adam

Soooooooo close  :Sad: 

Ok so I am staying in this hotel at the moment as away with work. And I knew I was going to LD before I went to be as have not had one since I got back from holiday a couple of weeks ago, and had loads on holiday, so knew coming away hear would mean I would be LDing in no time.

The Dream:
So I was lying on my bed, the TV was on, right next to my bed (but in this room it isn't, its on my desk) and I felt really sleepy, so I thought I know I will have an LD, and right away, I was lucid, i touched my laptop keys, which was on my bed to confirm I was. So I got up, but it was really dark, so I thought I wonder which DV member is in my bathroom, I thought this would be the easiest way to meet them. So as I walked, it got darker and darker, and my ways to increase vividness is to ask a DC but there were none about, but i remember my last LD a DC told me to spin anti clockwise only because clockwise (which is the way I had been doing it) didn't work. So I span, and I got really dizzy, I couldnt walk straight, so I thought I cant be dreaming if I got dizzy! I thought about leaving the room to find the DVDC but thought well if this is not a dream I am going to look pretty stupid walking out in my boxershorts :p

So I tried to look out the window and couldnt see anyone, it was getting really dark by now, so thought I must be awake then, I will just go back to bed and try get lucid again, then went to bed thinking I must post on DV to tell them about me sleep walking thinking I was lucid and spinning in my hotel room.

So in bed I thought I will just have another dream and become lucid, this is when I had an FA, and was awake on my bed (FA) thinking damn! My mind tricked me, I was lucid after all. Meh, I will try again tomorrow must get up for work, and my alarm went off (in the dream) so i snoozed it.

Next thing I know my actual alarm goes off and I wake to realise the whole thing was just a dream FA loop and felt gutted that I could have maybe met a DVDC if I had just performed a simple RC.

Anyway my mini dry spell looks to me over, although I am worried about going home now, incase this puts a mental block on my LDs for good  :Sad: 

Ah well, off to meeting now, here is hoping for better results tonight  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

FINALLY

took forever to get lucid last night...and I was lucid for a really long time...but i'll cut to the portal.  I'm standing outside, and I start saying to myself "Behind me theres going to be a portal". In my head i start invisioning it.  Right in front of my face it starts appearing.  At first I looked like that old windows screensaver if you had nothing but blue lines wobbiling around.  Then it became some black hole looking thing.  I dove into it head first, and when I got to the other side, it felt all wierd and tingly going through it...kinda like when I phase through walls, except all over for a while.  I get to the other side, and I look down, and I see that my feet are sticking out of the hole, and my top half is sticking out.  I finally get out, and it's like being in a mirror maze or something.  theres Like two of me in there...but they're wearing different clothes.  So, I decided to go back in and I think it totatly changed the dream sceen.

----------


## Abra

I've got a plan. Make a portal that leads to a real-life version of this thread.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Adam, that made me laugh.  ::lol::  I can picture you spinning around your hotel room in real life.

----------


## anti_nation

lol wow adam. lol now u guys have to make me choose whos my favorite friend here on DV. thats pretty hard but i will do it! ive never really had any chance to summon cuz i usually forget waht i want to do and i have to think about what to do in my dream all over again which is usually go along with whatever my DG makes me. this will be a challenge

----------


## Lseadragon

Erm, where is my badge? I've been waiting for it for a while.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Erm, where is my badge? I've been waiting for it for a while.



Me too cuz cuz cuz.. it's the first time I've done this and I'm exciteeeeeed! :p

----------


## Seeker

Sorry about the delay in the badges.  I've been busy with lots of other stuff lately.  If there is still anyone in this thread that has not gotten their badge yet, please PM me.   :smiley:

----------


## Rainman

I did it!!! I became lucid and asked a DC where I could find Oneironaught, and he pointed to the nearby highway reststop, and said "Mr. O will be with you shortly." So I waited next to a vending machine (which had no place to remove the candy and had a bunch of odd colours on it). So I decided to expect him to be behind a door, and sure enough, Oneironaught appeared and he was a green storm trooper from starwars! Idunno why that is. 

I hope you like starwars, Oneironaught haha. Man now that I look back, it woulda been really badass if I would have created a portal and went through it to some strange land, create another portal and have a DV member pop out of it. Oh well. Yeah so now whenever I see Oneironaught I just think of storm troopers...it's kind of strange.  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I did it!!! I became lucid and asked a DC where I could find Oneironaught, and he pointed to the nearby highway reststop, and said "Mr. O will be with you shortly." So I waited next to a vending machine (which had no place to remove the candy and had a bunch of odd colours on it). So I decided to expect him to be behind a door, and sure enough, Oneironaught appeared and he was a green storm trooper from starwars! Idunno why that is. 
> 
> I hope you like starwars, Oneironaught haha. Man now that I look back, it woulda been really badass if I would have created a portal and went through it to some strange land, create another portal and have a DV member pop out of it. Oh well. Yeah so now whenever I see Oneironaught I just think of storm troopers...it's kind of strange.



Hahahaha!  ::D:  Very nice. The DC actually said "O"? I shall call him Mr. O from now on.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I did it!!! I became lucid and asked a DC where I could find Oneironaught, and he pointed to the nearby highway reststop, and said "Mr. O will be with you shortly." So I waited next to a vending machine (which had no place to remove the candy and had a bunch of odd colours on it). So I decided to expect him to be behind a door, and sure enough, Oneironaught appeared and he was a green storm trooper from starwars! Idunno why that is. 
> 
> I hope you like starwars, Oneironaught haha. Man now that I look back, it woulda been really badass if I would have created a portal and went through it to some strange land, create another portal and have a DV member pop out of it. Oh well. Yeah so now whenever I see Oneironaught I just think of storm troopers...it's kind of strange.



Cool, I've starred in yet another DV member's dream. I'm not particularly a Star Wars fan. I was back when the first three came out. I loved it then but have pretty much lost track of the series after that.

That being said, I don't care if I appear as a monkey or a throw pillow. I'm just honored I could be there to help you with the lucid task.

Congratulations.

*Mr. O has spoken.*

----------


## Alex D

I've done the basic one... sort of.

The dream began in some sort of alien factory where I was part of a group of soldiers sent to clear the place out of all life (strangely not what made me lucid). While I was there I bumped into *Burns* in a wedding dress looking confused (apart from that she looked like normal Burns). I couldn't bring myself to kill another human. Then suddenly I was in my home wearing a suit. Apparently I was marrying her (absolutely no idea where that came from O_o). It was there I became lucid, but didn't really have enough consciousness to change where the dream was going, I just knew it was a dream. From there I panicled about how to get out of it without disappointing the dream character while I got ready for he ceremony. NeAvO was there too with several others (all of whom were from DV, I just con't quite remember who) as I got ready. *NeAvO* was sort of the father of the bride. Middle-aged with brown hair standing on end.

That's pretty much all I remember. I hate dreams where you're only slightly lucid.  ::|:

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Yay I finally did a task again! (Congrats to you too, Alex!) Actually I may have done both tasks; I need to see if "Noon" and "Agammemnon" are actually DV members.  (Seeker, do you remember anyone with those names? Noon claimed that they were some of oldest members here.)  Here it is--it started as a WILD with lots of HI and aural hallucinations, skipping to the relevant part.

--I was floating in a void. I wondered if I could visualize a portal, and one appeared in the distance. It looked just like the little one on the badge, except it was red. I projected myself towards it, but when I got to it, it was still little so I couldn't go thru it, and it flew right by. I tried again, and this time the portal looked like a sparkly red energy field. I was able to go thru it, and I felt electric shocks as I did. I came out in the sky of an alien world, over a roiling sea. It was night, and the water was a silver with chunks of ice floating in it. I flew down, preparing for the shock as I hit the cold liquid, but as I landed it was like being on a water-bed; nice and warm and I just rocked on the surface. I headed towards the shore, propelling myself on top of the waves, and climbed out onto the land. I walked into a neighborhood; it was still dark but it was a nomal appearing town. I thought maybe I could find a DV member. I called out as many names as I could think of, but no response. I tried to go up to the door of a couple houses, but each time I got near enough to the house, where I thought the door would be was on the other side, or I couldn't find the path up to the house, or something got in my way. I saw a lit-up gas station acrosss the street, and I headed over there. I was aware of a man crossing the street too. I got tunnel vision, so that all I could see was the gas station, but then that closed off too. I reached out for the man and was able to grab his arm. I said, "Will you help me? I can't see a thing!" I felt for his shoulder, and it was way up high like he was really tall. He didn't object, so I asked him "Are you a DV member?" He said that he was, and his name was Noon. I asked him who else was here. He said, "Agamemnon" (sp?). Then he said, "We are some the oldest members of DV." I told him that I never heard of him. Then he said, "We weren't expecting you." I didn't care, I was happy.  :smiley: 

P.S.  I looked up "Noon"; he is a lurker with one post!  No "Agammemnon" tho.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I did both lucid tasks last night in one dream!

I saw a mirror in in the corner of a lecture hall so I went to it and jumped through it.  I didn't transport anywhere, but the room changed slightly and my vision went haywire for a little while.  The contrast was all messed up and after that I started to see in black and white.  I know that I had gone in the mirror and not through it because it was no longer there.

After that I asked the people in the lecture hall if any of them were DV members.  A young girl with curly dark hair stood up and said her name was Astro, that's when I lost lucidity.

The rest of the dream is in my dream journal.

----------


## Clairity

Wow, there were alot of lucid DV members this morning!  ::goodjob2:: 

First let me congratulate Psyis, Rainman, Alex D, Moonbeam and Ninja9578!! :bravo:

I am also happy to report that after a *5 week* dry spell.. I too had a lucid dream and completed the basic task!  ::banana:: 

Below are the mundane details for those who care to read them (to skip to the lucid part read only the wording in blue):

I went to bed at 11:00 pm, woke up at 3:00 am and moved to my living couch. I sat and watched a DVD for about 30 minutes, then lay down, put my earplugs in and my sleep mask on. 

I asked for protection and did some affirmations, etc. to keep my mind occupied while waiting for my body to fall asleep.

After I lay there for what seemed like forever, I FINALLY see swirls behind my closed eyelids.. like the blackness folding into itself and I feel faint vibrations (more like "flutters"). I think to myself.. ok.. here we go.. remain calm.. steady breaths.. and.. IT STOPS! 

Ok.. regroup.. don't let it phase you.. you can start again.. good.. here comes the swirls again.. vibrations even fainter.. and.. CRAP!!  :Bang head: 

By the third time, this happens, I'm REALLY wondering if I'm wasting my time. I lay there about 10 more minutes and decide to switch position and possibly call it a morning. I move my body around to a more comfortable position and BOO-YAH! I'm LUCID.. no fanfare.. no transition.. just am!!

I find myself outside and remember the tasks. I figure I should try to complete the basic task first (I mean how would it look to suggest the idea for the basic task and then not do it)?! 

I was in a neighborhood but it was dark and there were no people around. I yelled into the silence, "Are there any Dream View members out there?"

A voice answers me from the distance with one word, "here".

I decide to fly towards the voice. I begin to run and then leap into the dark sky. I begin to fly and yell once more, "Are there any Dream View members out there?" and the voice once again replies, "here".

It becomes almost a game of "Marco Polo" with me asking and him replying until I locate him. 

I finally land in front of him. He is White, averate height, slender with short sandy blond hair. I ask him if he is a Dream Views member and he says, "I'm Travis".

Sadly I don't recall what happened to Travis or what was said after that. It's as though my mind decided, ok you completed the task.. time for you to lose your lucidity and I went into a very long very vivid non-lucid dream.

I looked up "Travis" on the member listing and there is "Travis E" with 135 posts (last active on 5/2/07) and a "Travis Henrichs" with 0 posts (last active on 5/21/07).  :Sad: 

Oh well.. onto PORTALS!  ::D: 
.

----------


## durza2016

I stop doing the lucid task because they were ethier too easy or just stupid. But I think I might give the portal one a go it sounds really cool. Maybe I could use that to learn how to have a shared dream, astral project, travel back in time in my dream. The possiblities are endless, so I'll give it a go.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I stop doing the lucid task because they were ethier too easy or just stupid. But I think I might give the portal one a go it sounds really cool. Maybe I could use that to learn how to have a shared dream, astral project, travel back in time in my dream. The possiblities are endless, so I'll give it a go.



Why don't you PM Seeker and suggest something that's worthy of you.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I looked up "Travis" on the member listing and there is "Travis E" with 135 posts (last active on 5/2/07) and a "Travis Henrichs" with 0 posts (last active on 5/21/07). 
> 
> Oh well.. onto PORTALS! 
> .



LOL, all these unknown DV members!  I don't guess we really succeeded in the spirit of the task, but oh well!  It's funny how you read a dream to see if you're going to be the lucky DV member.  How could you dream about Travis instead of one of us :Confused: .

Congrats on breaking your dryspell!

----------


## Oneironaught

Congrats to every one. Lots of people are having lucids this week! I've had two myself.





> P.S. I looked up "Noon"; he is a lurker with one post! *No "Agammemnon" tho*.



No but you're not too far off. There's an Armageddon2020  and an Armageddon_Heaven .

----------


## DrEaMeRinDISTRESS

So, I went to bed last night and had a lucid dream.  In it, I "woke up" in my bed.  I then noticed that I was wearing my clothes and took a piece of paper out of my pocket. (I keep a piece of paper in my pocket with the number sequence  0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13 written on it [the first 8 Fibonacci numbers])  I read it twice, and it had a different number sequence on it both times.  From this I realized I was dreaming, and I became fully lucid.  I then walked downstairs and had myself enter a hovercraft type vehicle in a garage.  I then   drove hovered to the ballpark.  I then decided that there would be two teams playing cricket on the field instead of baseball.  I then ordered a frank, and when I looked at the vendor, it was SpiritoftheWolf!!!  He then said, "Hey DrEaMeR, enjoy your FRANKFURTER!!!"  and he started laughing.  I found this perplexing.  It seemed like a random thing to say.  Well, anyway, Spirit looked like someone in his early twenties.  He had a buzz cut, and a goatee.  At this point I was getting tired of him, so I left the ball park.  When I was in the parking lot, I asked myself, "why am I hovering around when I can open a portal like the assignment asks for?"  So, I pictured a portal, and nothing happened...  Then I decided that I would go back into my hovercraft.  I drove to a secret military base in the Nevada desert.  I slid through a hole in the barbed wire fence and climbed the building.  Then, I climbed down a vent into the building.  I found myself in a room with a portal device.  I thought of where I wanted to go, and jumped into the portal.  When I was in the portal, light bent all around me and I suddenly flew into the  Kremlin, my desired destination.    I decided I wanted to fire the Czar cannon.  I aimed the cannon and fired it off into the distance.  Then, I walked to Red Square and saw Lenin's body.  As I was admiring it, KGB officers entered the square and started chasing me.  It occurred to me that the KGB didn't exist anymore, but, nonetheless, they were in hot pursuit.  So, I tried to fly away like Neo does in the matrix, or like Superman.  This didn't work.  I then tried to sprout wings, again, no success.  At this point, the KGB officers were getting too close for comfort, and I suddenly woke up!  This was real progress in my lucid dreaming, and I hope that I can eventually fly in my dreams.  That would be pretty sweet.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was quite a dream, Dreamer!  Congrats to you too.

Gh:  No, I clearly haerd "Agammemnon", some old Greek guy's name.

Hey , where's our badges?  It's been all day now, Seek--letting life get in the way of your important duties again? Priorities, man!

----------


## Clairity

> How could you dream about Travis instead of one of us .
> 
> Congrats on breaking your dryspell!



Thanks! 

Honestly, I was just so happy to be lucid that it didn't even occur to me to be "selective" about who appeared to me! :p

Congrats to you too DrEaMeRinDISTRESS!! With as much control as you possess in your lucid dreams .. flying has got to be just around the corner for you!  ::D: 
.

----------


## DrEaMeRinDISTRESS

Thanks for the support, moonbeam and clarity, I do hope I can fly soon.  That would be awesome.

----------


## Xaqaria

I broke my dry spell last night so now I can work on the tasks finally. Which one of you wants me to visit them in my dreams? I figure I can probably kill two birds with one stone by taking a portal to find a DV member.

----------


## derb

yer!!! i did the portal one, kind of. if you decide to read then decide if i get credit. this dream was really wierd, and i woke up in real life with red hair. i cant remember much of what happened yesterday...

me and my friend are in the army, and the germans are after us. i had previously escaped them in the dream by pretending to be jamie oliver, while really i am harry potter.
we are in an underground internet cafe place, and i was walking up the steps with my friend when we saw a german, and he just walks right up to us. i realise im dreaming, and look at my hands. i kneel down and concentrate on them for a while, and the dream becomes very vivid and stable. 
when i stand up the german and my friend are havin a good laugh about something, and i go up behind him and tap him on the shoulder, then deck him in the face a few times, and cause i cant summon a gun, i just walk away with my friend. i decide that im gonna go do something in the dream.
we are now in a dublin town like place, and we are running down the very crowded streets.
i remember the lucid tasks, and decide to try portal, so i see a circle of cobblestones and expect to fall right through them. i jump in the air, and slide through the street and start falling. i fall for awhile, then fall into my own bed and rolled out of it. i started to get up and then woke up for real when my lucid self tried to open the door.

when i woke up for real, i thought i was still dreaming, cause of my hair. the hangover kind of tipped me off though.

----------


## Moonbeam

Still waiting for a badge...I guess I'll PM Seeker.

----------


## Seeker

Moonbeam, 

"noon" joined on 9-11-2005 and was last seen on 9-14-2005, he made only one post.

No user named "Agammemnon" in the database, or anything like it.

It's kind of cool about noon though!!!  Here is his profile:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...getinfo&u=3457

Bah, I should make Moonbeam wait another 24 hours for her badge!   ::D:

----------


## ^R^ed-$py

Hay guys im new here Vocan told abt these Tasks of the month , itz very very cool . I have lil success in LDs . Ill try 2 do da 2nd task . Can anyone tell me wat r these 

DEILD
DILD
MILD
WILD

n how many of these things are there .

----------


## Clairity

*derb*, congratulations.. I knew you could do it!






> Hay guys im new here Vocan told abt these Tasks of the month , itz very very cool . I have lil success in LDs . Ill try 2 do da 2nd task . Can anyone tell me wat r these 
> 
> DEILD
> DILD
> MILD
> WILD
> 
> n how many of these things are there .



Welcome to Dream Views ^R^ed-$py!

The "Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream" (DEILD) Tutorial can be found here:http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ighlight=DEILD

DILD, MILD, WILD and other techniques can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=25
.

----------


## ^R^ed-$py

Thnkz 4 da help clairity n can u tell me one last thing , whats a dry spell ?

----------


## Clairity

> Thnkz 4 da help clairity n can u tell me one last thing , whats a dry spell ?



Normally when someone is ACTIVELY TRYING to lucid dream but, for some reason, can't seem to get lucid for days, weeks or even months.. a "*dry spell*" is what we call *the amount of time* from one lucid dream to the next lucid dream.

I hope that made sense.
.

----------


## derb

yer!!! deadly, thanks for the badge!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Moonbeam, 
> 
> "noon" joined on 9-11-2005 and was last seen on 9-14-2005, he made only one post.
> 
> No user named "Agammemnon" in the database, or anything like it.
> 
> It's kind of cool about noon though!!! Here is his profile: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...getinfo&u=3457
> 
> Bah, I should make Moonbeam wait another 24 hours for her badge!



Yea sorry I realized I was being a little pushy; it's just been a while since I had one.  ::rolleyes:: 

I don't know why so many of us are coming up with members we never met instead of people we already know.

----------


## Seeker

> I don't know why so many of us are coming up with members we never met instead of people we already know.



Yeah, it's kind of spooky!!

I wish I had remembered to do the task last night.  I get so excited anymore when I get an LD that I totally forget and go off doing other things instead  :smiley:

----------


## ^R^ed-$py

SEEKER u have a very cool avatar

----------


## Lunalight

OKay, I think I got the advanced one!!!

*My LTOTM*

I was flying with a jetpack, fighting a guy who was flying...with a jetpack.  Then I thought, "Wait.  I'm dreaming, I can fly without jetpacks!"  When I thought this, though, my jetpack began malfunctioning, and I couldn't fix it.  I examined my world from solid ground, and saw this: an ocean, stretching as far as the eye could see, a ship with a man driving it fairly close to the shore, a sinking ship a bit further away, and a ship piloted by two young boys who were using a tarp as a sail.  I motioned to the first ship, and like a taxi, the guy came over and picked me up.  I went to the sinking ship first, saw that it was unstable, and then told him to take me to the tarp-ship.  I got off and the guy sailed away.  The boys looked to be about 11 and 9.  I wanted to go to a city, but all I could see was ocean! (I generally try to stay away from water even in LDs, sharks like me  ::D: )  Then I remembered the LTOTM.  I began concentrating hard on a cityscape, while staring at the tarp. (I looked at it so it filled my vision, a blank slate of sorts)  On of the boys started pointing behind me and yelling.  He said, "What is that black thing?!  Is that a shark?!" The younger boy yelled, "It's the M--!" (A word starting with an 'M', could have been Merovingian)  I did not want to turn around, but I had to look.  There was a black shape in the water, starting at the end of my vision and growing rapidly, until it had consumed everything but our boat.  *I ripped the tarp with both hands, and looked into a world where animals roamed in a forest with a stream.*  I grabbed both boys by the hands and said, "Let's go!" and we jumped through.  We fell about three feet, but the ground was soft.  I noticed that the forest ended after a views yards, and then opened into a beautiful cityscape.  (My trajectory was just off a bit!  :wink2:  )  A wolf jumped over my head from behind to join other wolves milling about the woods.  Somehow, I knew this wolf was the black shape.  I began to turn to see what had become of my ocean world, but I woke up.

----------


## Clairity

Lunalight, absolutely fantastic dream!!

I love the use of the tarp and ripping it to jump into another scene (and you took the two boys with you)!! And then to have the dream end with the wolf jumping over your head.. too sweet!

Very well done!!
.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Mine isn't as exciting as some, but here it is, my first completed task of the month!





> *Dream #125 - WILD!*
> 
> When I did this the other night I had been awake for forty-five minutes, and when I finally went back to bed I instantly got that feeling of sleep paralysis where I just becoming completely calm. I counted down from 100.
> 
> It wasn't long before I heard someone clapping and whispering beside my head, but I knew it was all fake. So I kept counting, and pretty soon I was in this dark void.
> 
> I remember calling for Twoshadows. I asked her where I was. I asked if she was there. I apologized for not showing up in her dreams... and it was right then that the void became bright and she was there, smiling, as if she had been testing me, waiting for an apology. I noticed the rest of my surroundings, a very large room with a bed, and Twoshadows looked like she did in her pictures.
> 
> She said she was proud of me for completing the task, and I said so am I! I told Twoshadows that because she had faith in me that I completed the task. 
> ...

----------


## Clairity

> Mine isn't as exciting as some, but here it is, my first completed task of the month!



CoLd BlooDed, you're wrong.. it was more exciting because not only did you summon some members but they were members that meant something to you and they looked like they did in their pictures!

I think it was wonderful that you thanked Twoshadows and that she said that she was proud of you.
.

----------


## DrEaMeRinDISTRESS

Where is my BADGE!?!?!?!?!

----------


## Lunalight

> Where is my BADGE!?!?!?!?!



Wow, you _are_ in distress!  Yeah, I really want access to the Task Club!  But take your time, I'm sure you are very busy.  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Just off to bed, I *WILL* complete one of these tasks tonight  ::D: 

(hoping that will work)

----------


## Caradon

Hey guys. Well this week I Finally got Lucid again. I was with Moonbeam in a Lucid last night. I Have to admit, I was not really thinking about the Lucid task at all. At least that I know of, because I really only remember the last portion of the dream. Moonbeam was already there in my first memory of it.
I have no idea where she came from. So I am not sure if it will count. And the only detail I can remember about the way she looked is, she had long hair.

OK, the first thing I remember, is I decide to go flying. There is some very large building that Moonbeam and I are in. there is plenty of room to fly. Moonbeam is also aware that it's a dream. We are flying around, up near the ceiling. And I am having a lot of fun propelling myself around by the power of thought alone. It has been a while, since I had a good flying Lucid.
At one point, I think about walking across the ceiling upside down. But I never get around to doing that. I stop in the air and hover. And I start telling Moonbeam about a thread I was reading, here at Dream Views. And at the same time, I was thinking about how strange it felt, to be talking about something that happened in real life, in a dream. Anyway the thread was one 
Lucid dream god started. People were debating, weather or not Lucid Dreaming could get boring, if you could do it any time you wanted. The feeling I had in this Lucid, was so awsome. That I could have just hovered there enjoying the feeling of it without getting bored, probably forever. I was explaining this to Moonbeam. And she agreed with me. Lucid dreaming could never get boring. even if you did absolutely nothing, and just sat there looking around.
Anyway, I woke up during the discussion with that magical WOW feeling you get from a good Lucid Dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: All right, that is totally cool!  And I do agree with you! ::bowdown::

----------


## FooFightersKid

i found brandonheat (seen a lot of that guys posts) and he had a short haircut, and it was kind of curly/black hair. had kind of a pissed/confused look on his face and he was sarcastic. shirt said something like "im a rock now"

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Aw, CB didn't get his reward yet, and his dream was so cool! :p Seeker said to pm him if he's missed ya.

----------


## Adam

> Just off to bed, I *WILL* complete one of these tasks tonight 
> 
> (hoping that will work)



Damn guess the confidence didn't work. I'm sure my bed is cursed  :Sad:

----------


## skysaw

I wasn't specifically thinking of the portal task last night, but I did have a very vivid LD, and while looking for someone, I decided to create a door in the side of a tree and go through. I ended up in a dark house calling out for her, but to no avail. 

Still, it was a portal of sorts, and a pretty interesting one! ::banana::

----------


## dodobird

I got the portal. It was a DILD.
First time I'm completing the monthly task!!
It was made out of green light, I walked throught it, and everything around me became twisted and distorted. I have bad recall of this LD, so I can't remember what happend later.

----------


## durza2016

I decided that when I woke up I would pretend to daydream, but then what I ussaulay don't do is say 100&#37; percent clarity, obtain lucidty and stuff like that. When I did it was amazing. I found my self in a murder scene. I was in 3 year old, at my mom's daycare. When She told me that my father was going to come in and pick me up earler. So he did, he looked realy mean too. Now I saw him take me and throw me into my dream before that which involve a deep, rivier and throw me into it. So my regular self just saw what happend in that dream, (also, the entire plot line of the dream before hand changed fromthis point on), so I decided THat I should tell my teacher about it first like what I saw. Then the police came but they needed evidense that the guy really did it. So since I was in my school I was at the top of the staircase. I pretended that the bottom of it was a portal. So I jumped through it, when I did I saw a pop up come and say would you like to be taken into the murder's past. And I clicked yes, then I went into the guy's past found evidense that he did it to his brother ( I had just found out that the three year old was mentaly challenge) then I had to get out of the guys past so I did so by jumping into a lake that I pretended was a portal. When I did I heard a voice say "I'm sure you can hold you breath long enough, then it laughed" So I was riding a plane and I could feel the wind in my face. Now I got out told the police that he did it to his brother (I guess that was enough evidense) then i had to fight for control of my dream. When I did that i acidentally found myself in my past dream with the river, When I found myself there my friend Amber was there, I think I keep the rest to myself though. he he.

oh yeah when I went through the portal I would decribe it as when Harry Potter went into memeories (in the Half blood prince).


EDit: by the way after that I had a false awaking that I was reading Harry Potter 7.

----------


## Barnsey

I managed to do the portal one twice last night!

The first time round, I decided to draw a door on a wall with chalk. I didn't have chalk with me so I closed my eyes and thought 'I need chalk' and when I opened my eyes, there was a piece of chalk in my hand. I drew a rectangular door with a door knob and thought of were I wanted to go. This time I chose a place called Old Roan which is by mine. I opened the door by the handle and it just swung open. A little bit further in was another door and when I opened that one, I was at Old Roan!

The second time round I decided to try a different portal method so once again, I approached a wall and thought of a kind of 'whirling vortex'. This time I wanted to head to my bedroom. The vortex appeared and sucked me into it. Travelling through it was exactly like the Dr Who intro and I could even hear the theme music. Once the music had finished, I got spat out and was in my bed room.

The full dream journal of this dream can be found here

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=39894

Entry date 07-18-2007

I also accomplished the talk to the pet one, but that was a previous task.

First task completed  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

OK, I think I've caught up with everyone, sorry for the delay   :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

Wow alot of successes! 
Congratulations Caradon, FooFightersKid, skysaw, dodobird, durza2016 and Barnsey!!  ::banana:: 





> Damn guess the confidence didn't work. I'm sure my bed is cursed



Hang in there AdamA.. maybe try changing the sheets! (who knows.. fresh linen..fresh perspective)  ::D: 
.

----------


## Barnsey

::D:  I'm made up with my name in orange and badge. I hope last night wasn't a fluke, but now I know how much it's possible, i'll deffo be attempting future tasks.

----------


## skysaw

Why are there two different badges... for the two different tasks? What if you've done them both?

----------


## Caradon

Sweet! Thanks Seeker.
And thank you to Clairity. Yeah, a lot of people doing the tasks. Congratulations to everybody!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Why are there two different badges... for the two different tasks? What if you've done them both?



Then you get the badge of the advanced task.

----------


## skysaw

> Then you get the badge of the advanced task.



Ooh... Portal badge please!  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Yes, I did find Clairity!!!!

Weird kind of funky morning.  Lots of anxiety type dreams, not being able to find things, lots of clutter and general confusion.  At one point, I was in my closet looking for clothes.  Things were all cluttered up when it hit me.  LD!!!

I immediately began shouting Clairity!!  Clairity!!! and then walked out of the closet.  There she was, sitting in the floor beside by bed.  She did not fit the preconceived picture I had of her in my head.  I took my time to observe her and tried to analyze and catalog as many features as possible.


She was quite young, I estimate about 24 years old.  Had straight black hair, it was a little course, it hung down to about her shoulder blades.  Her complexion was very fair with perfect skin and blue eyes.  She had a classical nose, thin and straight, perfectly sized for her face.  The only oddity was a slight bulge at the bridge of her nose, it looked as if it had been broken at one time but healed very well.  Lips, well, they were the same as her avatar.  I pegged her ethnicity as Russian.
I extended my hands and helped her stand up so I could get an idea of height, weight, and so on.  She was approximately 52 tall, perhaps 120 lbs.  Average build. 

She has on a comfortable looking T-shirt, short sleeved, I think it was blue.  It was of a thicker weave, perhaps Haines-her-way.  She also had on blue jeans, relaxed fit.  The T-shirt was not tucked in.  I do not recall what she was wearing on her feet.

I gave her a hug and then moved on to other things I wanted to try.  The alarm clock went off about 20 seconds later, so I didnt get to do a whole lot.

----------


## pj

Excellent, Seeker.

Slap that badge on yourself, man!

----------


## Clairity

*Wow.. Seeker! VERY detailed description.. wrong.. but VERY detailed!!!* **

She was quite young, I estimate about 24 years old. *(I'm older but I'll take it)*

Had straight black hair, it was a little course, it hung down to about her shoulder blades. *(I have straight sandy brown hair that hangs a little past my shoulders)*

Her complexion was very fair with perfect skin and blue eyes. *(I have a tan complexion [see my avatar] with clear skin and brown eyes)*

She had a classical nose, thin and straight, perfectly sized for her face. The only oddity was a slight bulge at the bridge of her nose, it looked as if it had been broken at one time but healed very well. *(I don't have a thin classical nose with a slight bulge but it does fit my face [similar to the nose in my avatar].. and it has never been broken*)

Lips, well, they were the same as her avatar. *(This is true and why I picked that avatar)*

I pegged her ethnicity as Russian. *(Nope.. I'm African American)*

I extended my hands and helped her stand up so I could get an idea of height, weight, and so on. She was approximately 5’2” tall, perhaps 120 lbs. Average build. *(I'm 5'6 and weight 127 lbs)*

She has on a comfortable looking T-shirt, short sleeved, I think it was blue. It was of a thicker weave, perhaps Haines-her-way. She also had on blue jeans, relaxed fit.* (I do have a blue short sleeved t-shirt and a pair of relaxed fit blue jeans)*

I gave her a hug and then moved on to other things I wanted to try. 

*You are such a gentleman!*  ::hug:: 

*Congratulations on completing the task and for finding "me"!*
.

----------


## Seeker

> *Wow.. Seeker! VERY detailed description.. wrong.. but VERY detailed!!!* **.



Yeah, that's what was so weird.  I *WAS* expecting an African-American lady a little older with shoulder length brown hair and brown eyes.  Basically, I was expecting someone that looked a lot like Halle Berry.  Needless to say, I was really shocked that the person I met was so different.  I did a double take, it's amazing what your subconcious serves up sometimes!

----------


## skysaw

Clairity, the real question is whether or not you've ever seen yourself in a mirror in one of your dreams. Maybe you _do_ look like that in the dream world!

----------


## Clairity

> Yeah, that's what was so weird. I *WAS* expecting an African-American lady a little older with shoulder length brown hair and brown eyes. Basically, I was expecting someone that looked a lot like Halle Berry. Needless to say, I was really shocked that the person I met was so different. I did a double take, it's amazing what your subconcious serves up sometimes!



Yep.. that's me.. the "Texas" Halle Berry! :p





> Clairity, the real question is whether or not you've ever seen yourself in a mirror in one of your dreams. Maybe you _do_ look like that in the dream world!



Oooooh good point! I'll definately have to find a mirror and look! Of course, now that I've read such a detailed description of the "other" me.. that's probably who I'll see!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Moonbeam

> She has on a comfortable looking T-shirt, short sleeved, I think it was blue. It was of a thicker weave, perhaps Haines-her-way. She also had on blue jeans, relaxed fit.* (I do have a blue short sleeved t-shirt and a pair of relaxed fit blue jeans)*



Aha!  OBE's and shared dreaming _are_ possible!:p

----------


## naikou

> Aha!  OBE's and shared dreaming _are_ possible!:p



ROFL

Hmm... I think someone asked this before, but I don't feel like reading through six pages for the answer. Do mirrors qualify as portals?

Doesn't really matter, though, because I failed the task anyway. I was so startled by my reflection in the dream mirror that I forgot to do the task. My face was all stretched out... very scary. >.<

----------


## Seeker

Well, maybe.... mirrors in lucid dreams are REALLY strange things......

----------


## Infraredkelp

Okay. For my dream, I summoned Mes Tarrant from DV. I just asked some guy where she was, and he pointed behind me. She was about my age (15) and she was extremely hott and she had white angel wings (obviously I got the image from her avatar). And then I just did what I do in pretty much all my dreams. I won't get into detail, but I think you catch my drift  ::hump::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Okay. For my dream, I summoned Mes Tarrant from DV. I just asked some guy where she was, and he pointed behind me. She was about my age (15) and she was extremely hott and she had white angel wings (obviously I got the image from her avatar). And then I just did what I do in pretty much all my dreams. I won't get into detail, but I think you catch my drift



 ::o:  Whoa!!  ::hump::  Huzzah for being summoned!! Too bad my age had to be modified  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

> ROFL
> 
> Hmm... I think someone asked this before, but I don't feel like reading through six pages for the answer. Do mirrors qualify as portals?



I used a mirror to go to outer space once in an LD. So I would definitely say that mirrors can be used as portals.

Basically, I think _anything_ that you can go through to get to somewhere else would be considered a "portal".

----------


## Keeper

Meh, still no luck getting lucid ...

If this isn't two forward of me ... I know I'm not in the finished-lucid-task-club, but I have a suggestion for next months task.

Can I post it here?

----------


## Kromoh

Bah another task completed by me





> I got lucid after... bah after I don't remember what, but I kept on dreaming lucidly until the dream began to fade. Only then I remembered the Lucid task
> 
> 
> Since my dream was ending, I struggled to make it last longer, and I managed to. I consciously created a background suitable for finding a DV member: their bedroom 
> And for some reason NeAvO was just standing there, sitting on his bed (which was pink, so to say - sorry neavo, I wanted to find a girl meh, but you showed up so..)
> 
> After greeting him and getting closer, I decided to do... untowards things to poor lil Neavo (lol I find him attractive, so what?)... But after a kiss (again, sorry neavo ) the dream faded and I couldn't make it last longer.




I know it was a short dream, but bah, I deserve some credit for prolonguing the dream don't I?

Btw, I know +/- what neavo looks like, he has a photo on his profile, so no need to draw anything... unless you want to know what his body looked like  ::D:  (18 or older only)

----------


## Alex D

Haha wow, DV member lucid sex dreams. Well done.

 :Clap:

----------


## Keeper

... Tmi!

----------


## El-Coto

I managed to break my LD drought in spectacular fashion last night and complete the basic task.

Previously, I have had to rely on DILDs as I have not been able to induce a lucid myself... I tried the DEILD method last night and had 7 LDs back to back. Unfortunately they were all quite short (30s - 2 mins each). On my 7th, I remembered this months tasks. I approached the first group of DC I come across walking down the street and asked them if anyone was a member of Dream Views. To my surprise a girl stepped forward and said she was _Crystal74_ she looked early 20s about 5"6 light brown/blonde hair. I asked her a few questions but she seemed a little clueless (I guess this just represented my subconscious mind  ::shock:: )

I then summoned a Portal in my peripheral vision on the wall but as I ran towards it the dream slipped away.

----------


## Adam

> Hang in there AdamA.. maybe try changing the sheets! (who knows.. fresh linen..fresh perspective) 
> .



You know I do this every Saturday (I love the smell of clean sheets) and never has it worked, this Saturday I changed them and had a mini lucid. I think I might have had your reasoning in my subconscious!!

Damn say more to me Clarity, its like you are the gatekeeper to my LDs!  ::D: 

I didn't do the task though, It was all of like 3 seconds...  :Sad: 

o0o0o post count 666 - spooooky....

----------


## Keeper

indeed!

----------


## NeAvO

I feel dirty, why is everyone dreaming about me?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Bah another task completed by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was a short dream, but bah, I deserve some credit for prolonguing the dream don't I?
> 
> Btw, I know +/- what neavo looks like, he has a photo on his profile, so no need to draw anything... unless you want to know what his body looked like  (18 or older only)



 ::shock::  Poor NeeNee!!! Aaahahahaha  ::D:

----------


## indescribable

*I finally completed a Lucid Task!
(Sorry for the long-ish post, but the original was even longer.)

If you want to skip to the exact part where I complete the task, read the orange part.*

I am flying over mountains covered with snow and evergreen trees. There is even a small ski hill with a lodge. The sun is shining very brightly, and shines off the snow so that it reflects beautifully. As soon as I begin to fly very high, I realize that I am dreaming. I feel like shouting "I am Dreaming!" to the whole world, but in my past dreams that has attracted unwanted attention from DC's, so I stay quiet.

Right away, I remember the lucid task and my goal to go skydiving. Though I don't want to end my flight, I know that I need to get this done.

Then things start to go wrong. Nothing _really_ goes as planned after this point, though I DO manage to complete the task. I am now finding quite difficult to control things. (Which is not _usually_ a problem for me, but it has been coming up more and more.)

I guess I am so excited, I don't think of the original details I had gone over in my head so often. I just summon up a portal and there it appears in the sky, directly in front of me. It is like a black hole in the sky, but it has a reddish-orange outline and it's square. Not to mention that it is tiny. I am disappointed with the portal, but I figure, since it IS a portal I may as well use it. I fly towards in but as I get close, I veer off to my right and cannot steer myself back.

I think to myself "Oh well, no big deal. I'll just make a new one." so I conjure up another portal in the middle of the sky. This one is also a black square with a reddish-orange rim, but this one is slightly larger. It looks really strange against the blue sky. I try to fly into it, but yet again I cannot fly to my left. It's like being pushing up against an invisible wall. I miss that portal too.

I decide to try one more time. This time I go lower to the ground. I am right above the ski hill. There is a small group of people in winter dress standing on the slope. I place yet another portal in front of them. This one is a black, upright oval with a reddish-orange outline of energy and gold designs.

I fly very low to the ground and very fast. About 12 feet away I know that it is going to work, and I speed through the opening.

Once I am through, I know that I am no longer flying, but standing. I am in a dark tunnel-like place. I realize that for some reason I have not passed through the portal, but I am stuck IN it! Here and there I can see flowing yellow patterns and lights ahead of me and around me. I see a faint light in the distance and a dark, hazy picture begins to appear in front of me. I walk to the end of the tunnel and step into the picture.

I step out into a kind of floating crystal pod. Everything is tinged purple. It's like being inside a crystal and finding that it's hollow. I see a dark, menacing city beyond the walls of my craft. It's mostly sky scrapers and floating cars. There is also some kind of travel tube. There is no sun. Only a faint unnatural light coming from behind large gray clouds. There are also various bits of old and unused equipment on the floor of my crystal cage.

I am definately NOT in an airplane. I try to imagine myself in an airplane, ready to go skydiving. I can sort of see an overlayed image of what I want over my dream, but I'm finding it very difficult to picture what I want.
*
Unfortunately I don't remember anything after that, so I guess the dream ended. So I did manage to finish the task, but I sadly did not manage to go skydiving, much to my disappointment. but I guess there is always next time.*

----------


## Clairity

> Hang in there AdamA.. maybe try changing the sheets! (who knows.. fresh linen..fresh perspective)  .







> You know I do this every Saturday (I love the smell of clean sheets) and never has it worked, this Saturday I changed them and had a mini lucid. I think I might have had your reasoning in my subconscious!!
> 
> Damn say more to me Clarity, its like you are the gatekeeper to my LDs!



LOL!! 

Ok.. let's see.. what else can I say to you?! 

AdamA, I say that if you *gently* *tap your head* on your pillow while saying "*I will have a lucid dream*", it will come to pass! For example; tap once while saying "I", tap once while saying "will", tap once while saying "have", etc. Then go to sleep *KNOWING* that you now have *no choice* but to LD!

So sayeth your LD gatekeeper.  ::meditate:: 


Also congratulations to *El-Coto* and *indescribable* for completing the tasks!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Seeker

Wow, Kromoh, interesting dream.

We need to make Neavo the advanced task some month!   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Twoshadows

I tried the Dv member Task again. I'm still sruggling with getting the right peopel there. But here it is. (I also try other old tasks again, plus other things I had wanted to try.)


*Dream:*

Then things transition, I am with a big group of people in this big starirwell area.

I suddenly see my dad (who 's dead) hurrying up the stairs. I am excited to see my dad. But right as I get to him and reach for his sleeve, I realise that I'm dreaming.

I look at this big group of people. I want to try the DV member task again. Surely there is a DV member in this large group. I scan the faces for someone familiar. They are mostly teenagers, and I don't recognise anyone. So I start asking around. "Does anyone know any DV members?"

At first I have trouble getting any volume in my voice. This has been a problem in some of my LDs. It's like I'm trying to talk with my real mouth, yet I can't because of sleep paralysis. But then I am finally able to use my dream mouth.

One of the boys responds to me and points to the floor above me and says, "Try the boy with the wheelchair"

I climb the stairs to a dark haired boy standing by a blond boy in a wheelchair. I suddenly realise I don't know which boy I was reffered to. So I ask them, "Are either of you DV members?"

They both nod and say, "Yeah..."

So I continue, "Have either of you ever had a Lucid dream?"

The dark haired boy nods, but the other boy asks, "Well, what exactly is a lucid dream?"

I said, "Well, it's when you're dreaming, then you suddenly become "awake" in your dream--you become consious that you _are_ dreaming, and if you have good control, you can do _anything_...."

I said that all in a way that left then both looking at me like it was the absolute coolest thing ever.

So of course that made me want to show off a little. I continued "...like this."

And I suddenly stood up on the stair rail. Beside me was a three story drop onto concrete. I stood dramatically, then let myself fall backward. I fell until I was almost to the bottom, then righted myself and landed feet first. I then kicked off again. I did the same thing in reverse. As soon as I got to the ceiling, I turned so I was "standing" on the ceiling. Then kicked off again to the floor.

I believe a did this several times. I enjoyed the way it felt. It was like I was able to switch the direction of gravity in the middle. It was a very cool feeling.



Then I stop and decide that I really want to try the Pet Task that I was unable to succesfully complete last time.

I was standing in the middle of on set of stairs. To the side at the level of my face were some cats. My first thought was, "But these aren't _my_ cats..." But then I quickly decided that I didn't care. I looked at the closest cat. There was something on its mouth. It looked like smashed cornflakes. It looked very unappealing. So I turned to the other cat. It also had the same stuff on its mouth. Their mouths looked almost sealed shut with it.

I looked for another pet. This time I saw a group of about four kittens. They were very small and very cute. I reached for one. They all kind of backed away, but I managed to get ahold of one. It was white with patches of dark brownish grey tabby. It's eyes were a dark grey. I set it down on the ledge that was eye level to my face. I told it that it could talk now. It opened its mouth and said an a small voice, "Cookie...."

I was a little confused as to what it meant--I used to have a cat named Cookie. So I asked it, "Do you _want_ a cookie...or is that a name?" It just looked at me. 

I then remembered that it was just a baby. So I made the question simpler. So I asked, "Do you want a cookie?" The tiny kitten nodded its head. I laughed a little and said to it, "But you're so little, you shouldn't be eating anything buy your mama's milk. Who's been giving you cookies?" But the kitten didn't answer.

I took off flying again. I flew outside. I was on the roof of a three story apartment building.

I remember thinking about how I had been talking about how cool it was to just fall backward off things...so I decided to do it again. As I stood at the edge about to fall, I thought, "Now am I really sure I'm dreaming. If I'm not, this will be fatal."

But I was already falling backwards. I didn't fall to the ground level, but just to a balcony on the floor below. I actually landed on a soft couch. I stood up again and was planning to fall backwards again, but I saw a pool down below. I remembered how I had wanted to do a Water Task. This wasn't the ocean, but a pool could be good practice for future water Tasks.

So I dived off the balcony and went straight in the water of the pool. I worked myself to the botton. I started to breath. It was a very strange feeling. It wasn't like I had rememberd before when I was breathing underwater just like it was air.

I could kind of feel the unpleasant feeling of water trying to come in through my nose. I had to block my nose breathing off. When I breathed through my mouth it felt like there were bubble appearing right in front of my mouth that I was able to suck in. It made a little bubbly noise as I did so. But it worked, I was able to breath. And it seemed significant to me that I would be able to breath like this indefinitely.

I looked around again to see if there was anything interesting at the bottom of the pool. I saw a guy and a dog also laying at the bottom.

I decided to try the Pet Task again with the dog. I started talking to it and asked it to talk to me. But suddenly the guy that was with the dog got mad at me. He said, " He's _underwater_! And you want him to talk!" --as if it would kill the dog for it to talk underwater. Of course this guy was talking underwater and it wasn't killing him.

I was trying to decide if I was going to debate this with the guy, but then I could feel myself losing the dream. Then I was awake.

----------


## NeAvO

> Wow, Kromoh, interesting dream.
> 
> We need to make Neavo the advanced task some month!



Seeker that is way too easy :p The way I pop into people's dreams...sheesh.

I almost did the lucid task, had a lucid and found a Dv.

[EDIT] However I'm not sure if it was the actual member, more like there colour in Dv chat.

----------


## Crabman

I had my first lucid dream today (yay me :smiley: ) and I tried to make a portal.
*
I was in what seemed to be a white tube ( one meter in diameter) with my cousin. The tube was in a desert construction site. And a huge transformer was picking the tube up and dropping it from an high altitude repeatedly. So me and my cousin were trying to hold on to one or two papers each so they wouldn't fall out. Because then the transformer would know that we were in the tube. 

And suddenly my cousin left the tube and ran for a truck under a big iron shelter (so i guess he was safe), but he left his papers with me. So I was struggling to get his papers and still hold on to the tube.

When the tube fell down this time I almost fell out, But instead I became lucid. So I stepped outside of the tube totally forgetting the transformer and my cousin. But one thing I did remember was the lucid task of the month. So I tried to make a portal into my classroom but as I waved my hand in circle everything became black except a blue/black vortex thing. Then I woke up*

So I guess I failed, unless I conjured a portal into the waking world =D

----------


## Oneironaught

Awesome lucid, *Twoshadows*. I hope my next one is half as cool as that. I think I'm due any night now. You're so full of LD skill it makes me sick :p

*Crabman:* Congratulations on your first LD! And the fact the you remembered something you wanted to do (the lucid task) is just that much more sweet. Well technically, you did summon a portal - that blue/black vortex you mentioned. But you didn't get to go through it, which is the actual task.

None the less, your first LD was very successful. Keep at it and you'll tackle that task in no time.

----------


## Clairity

Twoshadows and Crabman, all I can do is echo Oneironaught's sentiments!

Twoshadows, you are a fantastic LDer and Crabman, for your first LD, your
control (no matter how brief) and your recall of the task was truely impressive.

Great job both of you!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Xanous

Its a little late but I did my first lucid task! I summoned a vortex and ended up in an X-rated Dick Tracy movie! Heres and excerpt from my dream journal. I had been lucid for quite a while and I found this little girl after I went to Saturn and back. I then convince her that she is dreaming and we fly together. 

*I take on a father persona with her now and together we float up to a tree in my yard. I ask her where she wants to go. She is not sure. I look up and see a beautiful purple nebula. I say "Lets go to the star cluster nebula." She says ok. Then points to a swirl of clouds and lightning. I remember the lucid task for vortex. I tell her it is a vortex and I make it shape into a funnel. The funnel comes down but I cant fly to it. Then I tell the girl what the TV said. Suddenly we are right there. I can see the funnel from the clouds. The funnel is more like a gold colored cloth with a metal coil in side. I grab it and I put my head in. It is small and I have to wiggle around. Finally it sucks me up. I feel like I did went into orbit. I struggle to keep my eyes open. Then I feel like I am through. All I can see is a bright white light. 

I close my eyes and open them. I am now in bed with a woman. The girl has become a virtual fly on the wall and is unimportant. I am in a Dick Tracy type of setting. The woman looks kind of like Betty Boop. She is wearing Dick Tracy boxers and a yellow shirt that shows her belly. She has a nice body. I hear a man say "you can keep the boxers". I look and see Warren Beatty** walk away. I look at the woman and she now looks just like Maggie Gyllenhaal. 

Me: Oh I get it. I went through a vortex.
Maggie: What?
Me: I'm still dreaming.
Maggie: Mmm, who isn't?
**
I grab her to me, make her boxers disappear and I start to have sex with her. I regain some self control at that point and pause. There was little sensation and I immediately wake up.

*

----------


## Hazel

I did it! I completed the Advanced Lucid Task (with the portal.) It was towards the end of a lenghty lucid dream (you can read the rest in my DJ, if you really want to):

I decided to make a portal out of the mirror, so I picked up this kid and let him put a drop of water on it. (Not sure why.) I tried to get the kid to go through, but his head would just bang against the glass. So I flew through it, and suddenly I was through the mirror and in outer space! Unfortunately the dream ended.

----------


## skysaw

I re-did the DV Member task, since I wanted to meet somebody in particular. The entire journal entry can be found in my DJ.

*23 Bright Braid Street*

"I am dreaming!" I told myself. I looked in my hands and saw my car keys. I held them both hands, and jingled them up and down. This worked really well as an anchor to the dream, much like hand-rubbing. They also looked really interesting... sort of a swirl of shiny metal as they moved around.

I had been joking with *Twoshadows* for awhile about going on a dream date at a malt shop, so I really wanted to conjure her up. I started calling out for her, but then I remembered someone here had recently suggested going to a house and ringing the bell to find someone.

I found a quaint little blue house with a little porch. On the house was a little wooden sign with the number "23" and a word on it. I'm not 100% sure I remember this correctly, but I think the word was "Being." I knocked twice on the door, and rang the doorbell, which was on the wrong side of the door. Someone opened the door, and I asked if Twoshadows were there. I could hear someone talking from another level down, and I knew it was her. She came walking up the stairs, putting on a denim jacket. I thought I'd have to explain who I was, but she already knew. She looked pretty much like her avatar picture, except she was wearing glasses. 

I wanted to hug her, imagining that we were old friends finally reunited. The hug was a bit awkward though, and I suddenly remembered that we had never met before. I remember actually saying that it sucked I'd have to write in my journal tomorrow that it was awkward! (and here it is!  ::D: )

We went outside together, and started walking up the street. Leaves were blowing around. I said "Did you know you live at number 23?" To which she replied "Cool!" Then we decided to look for a street sign to see what street she lived on. And there it was... the street she lived on: "Bright Braid St."

I asked if she brought her camera, and she showed it to me. I said "You HAVE to take some pictures! We have to see what happens!" We both thought the concept of taking dream pictures was very cool, and joked that we'd have to find a shop in the dream to develop them.

Twoshadows wanted to sit down, so we sat on the bumper of an old car. "This is a little chilly," she said to me. I could tell that she was hinting that since I was in control, I should do something about it. I closed my eyes, snapped my fingers, and we appeared on a warm beach, lying on the sand. This scene was not nearly as clear, and I guess the shock of the change, or my having closed my eyes was enough to jolt me out of the whole thing.

I woke up. Unfortunately, we never made it to the malt shop, but it was fun to finally dream about a specific DV member.

----------


## skysaw

> Me: I'm still dreaming.
> Maggie: Mmm, who isn't?



Loved the dialog! "You can keep the boxers." was pretty funny too!

----------


## Crabman

Thanks for the comments Oneironaught and Clairity.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Okay... just woke up this morning and realized I had gone through a portal!! But I wasn't lucid, aaaack! The portal was a wall made out of blue clay, and it led into another world. The more times you went through it, the more compact the clay became and the more likely you were to lose a limb going through it!

It was very cool, can't wait to try to summon this same portal in a lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I re-did the DV Member task, since I wanted to meet somebody in particular. The entire journal entry can be found in my DJ.
> 
> *23 Bright Braid Street*



That's so cool. You were able to do it. That's great!






> The hug was a bit awkward though, and I suddenly remembered that we had never met before. I remember actually saying that it sucked I'd have to write in my journal tomorrow that it was awkward! (and here it is! )



 ::chuckle::  Isn't it so funny how we think things like that in an LD?





> I asked if she brought her camera, and she showed it to me.



And how thoughful that you even let me have my camera in this dream! I hope we got some good pictures.

I always feel disappointed after waking up when I have taken pictres in a dream because I don't get a chance to see them.  :Sad: 





> I closed my eyes, snapped my fingers, and we appeared on a warm beach, lying on the sand.



 Good job with the scene change. Too bad it gets fuzzy from here.

But great job on the lucid dream!!

----------


## Adam

I wanna lucid  :Sad: 

I'm giving up...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I wanna lucid 
> 
> I'm giving up...



Ehhh! Don't give up! I have all the confidence in you  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I wanna lucid 
> 
> I'm giving up...



No no no...Don't give up. You can do it. We'll all cheer you on.  :smiley: 

(Or maybe you should give up. I had my first LD the night after I officially "gave up"....:p)

----------


## Clairity

Wow.. so much to comment on!! 





> Me: Oh I get it. I went through a vortex.
> Maggie: What? 
> Me: I'm still dreaming.
> *Maggie: Mmm, who isn't?*



"Mmm, who isn't?" I Love that line!





> I decided to make a portal out of the mirror, so I picked up this kid and let him put a drop of water on it. (Not sure why.)



This made perfect sense to me when I read it. Almost as if putting a drop of water on the mirror would make the mirror liquid somehow (for some reason I got the image of a pebble being thrown into a pond and the resulting ripples).





> I tried to get the kid to go through, but his head would just bang against the glass.



LOL!! Child abuse!! Now that's a visual!! :p





> I had been joking with *Twoshadows* for awhile about going on a dream date at a malt shop, so I really wanted to conjure her up. I started calling out for her, but then I remembered someone here had recently suggested going to a house and ringing the bell to find someone.



I need to remember this method of finding someone.. I keep walking around searching aimlessly until I forget who I was trying to find.  ::?: 





> I wanted to hug her, imagining that we were old friends finally reunited. The hug was a bit awkward though, and I suddenly remembered that we had never met before. I remember actually saying that it sucked I'd have to write in my journal tomorrow that it was awkward!



Wow.. a bit of reality seeping into your lucid dream! 





> Twoshadows wanted to sit down, so we sat on the bumper of an old car. "This is a little chilly," she said to me. I could tell that she was hinting that since I was in control, I should do something about it. I closed my eyes, snapped my fingers, and we appeared on a warm beach, lying on the sand. This scene was not nearly as clear, and I guess the shock of the change, or my having closed my eyes was enough to jolt me out of the whole thing.



Change of venue by simply snapping your fingers.. you'd make one *hell* of an impression on a first date!!  :;-): 





> Okay... just woke up this morning and realized I had gone through a portal!! But I wasn't lucid, aaaack! The portal was a wall made out of blue clay, and it led into another world. The more times you went through it, the more compact the clay became and the more likely you were to lose a limb going through it
> It was very cool, can't wait to try to summon this same portal in a lucid.



Mes Tarrant, let's hope you make it through this blue clay portal with all your lucid limbs attached!

Great job everyone!  :Clap: 
.

----------


## Clairity

> I wanna lucid 
> 
> I'm giving up...







> Ehhh! Don't give up! I have all the confidence in you



So do I! 





> No no no...Don't give up. You can do it. We'll all cheer you on.



 ::banana:: GIVE ME AN "*A*" ::banana:: GIVE ME A "*D*"  ::banana:: GIVE ME AN "*A*" "*M"* "*A*"  ::banana::  






> (Or maybe you should give up. I had my first LD the night after I officially "gave up"....:p)



Uhm.. true.. nevermind.  ::rolleyes:: 
.

----------


## Adam

haha thanks for the vote of confidence guys!

This sucks though, I used to LD all the time, and now its getting worse and worse  :Sad:

----------


## Xanous

Thanks for the comments. DCs say some funny things sometimes. The little girl in I met before that asked me if I was a ghost because I was flying around in front of her. Cracked me up later.

----------


## Adam

Urm... I think it may have worked......

I think I did my first WILD.... http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...035#post476035

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Think I finally got both of them done this time!

I was staying in some type of dorm place with a ton of people from school, and a couple of Harry Potter characters. After spending 10 minutes shooing Harry, some friends, and even a teacher from a bathroom, I was finally able to take a shower. As I started I did a RC and realized I was dreaming.

I remembered the simple task, and deciding there would be a lot of people downstairs, I dashed down there. I found a whole mob of people standing around a pool table. I shouted out to the croud "Are any of you guys DV members?" Nearly everyone raised their hands. I asked them what their screennames were, and most people gave me answers in Japanese. One person did tell me their name was *Georgeory*. I finally decided to just shout out screennames I knew, and got through a whole list before someone answered to *Amethyst Star*. He was a handsome Peurtorican man my age, who's real name was Peter.

I decided I had taken this task far enough when I remembered the portal one. I turned around to find a fuzzy purple spot on the wall, a portal. I could feel my dream ending so I knew I had to go through straight away. I jumped in and found myself right at the start of my dream, the bathroom. Everything faded and I woke up.

----------


## skysaw

> Change of venue by simply snapping your fingers.. you'd make one *hell* of an impression on a first date!!



Sure, but following it up by fading out of existence and leaving your date alone on the beach would sort of ruin the moment.  :wink2:

----------


## skysaw

> And how thoughful that you even let me have my camera in this dream! I hope we got some good pictures.



Let you? I insisted! _Somebody_ has to get some shots of my crazy landscapes! Unfortunately, I don't remember you actually taking any pictures  :Sad:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I do realize that this is a little late in coming, seein as I only have six days left, but I figured I'd post it anyways. 


So this started off as a semi normal dream. I was lost in the town square by where I live, and I recognized it at once. I had either lost my car, or someone had stolen it. (Why anyone would want that peice of shit I'll never know) So I was there and I saw my mom's friend Sandy, who is like, 54 years old. And in my dream she looked 30 something and instead of blond hair it was black. So, knowing this, I did a RC. Realizing fully it WAS a dream, I gave up on the quest to find out what happened to my car and went into a back alley. I went inside a market place to buy food, when I realized that my grandparents and my cousin where there, listening to this band that was playing in the back. There was a monkey, and it was riding around on my shoulders while I was deciding if I wanted M&Ms or not. (Haha) Not too interesting, untill I remembered I could pull people into my dreams. So I ran to the back where the band/group was playing, and made Misuer Slothy the lead singer. He had short brown spikey hair, and looked almost like the guy from Rascal Flatts. http://i.realone.com/assets/rn/img/2...835-slarge.jpg (The dude on the far left, IDK why, b/c i really hate that band  ::?: ). During intermission, I ran up to him and hugged him, and.. well I'll spare you the wonderful details,  :wink2: , but it was awesome. He had to go back to his band/group, and I woke up due to my phone going off.

----------


## LucidMike14

I did it! I summoned a portal and walked through it. I was at my friends house talking about lucid dreaming and he asked me what the task of the month was! lol! I then became lucid and summoned a portal and brought him in with me. We ended up at an arcade place with games and such. It was pretty cool. It ended shortly after that though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

FINALLY.

I completed a lucid task. 
I did the portal task. I visualized a portal, the run of the mill kind seen in cartoons. But instead of that my wall simply blurred and became insubstantial. I ran into it and was teleported to my front lawn. Not the most exciting destination ever but still a task completed. Ends my half year or so dry spell. 
 ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> I think I did my first WILD....



That's my Adam! I'm so proud! 





> I finally decided to just shout out screennames I knew, and got through a whole list before someone answered to Amethyst Star. He was a handsome Peurtorican man my age, who's real name was Peter.



LOL!! Ame, your secret is out! You handsome Rican you! 





> I do realize that this is a little late in coming, seein as I only have six days left, but I figured I'd post it anyways. 
> 
> So this started off as a semi normal dream. I was lost in the town square by where I live, and I recognized it at once. I had either lost my car, or someone had stolen it. (Why anyone would want that peice of shit I'll never know) So I was there and I saw my mom's friend Sandy, who is like, 54 years old. And in my dream she looked 30 something and instead of blond hair it was black. So, knowing this, I did a RC. Realizing fully it WAS a dream, I gave up on the quest to find out what happened to my car and went into a back alley. I went inside a market place to buy food, when I realized that my grandparents and my cousin where there, listening to this band that was playing in the back. There was a monkey, and it was riding around on my shoulders while I was deciding if I wanted M&Ms or not. (Haha) Not too interesting, untill I remembered I could pull people into my dreams. So I ran to the back where the band/group was playing, and made Misuer Slothy the lead singer. He had short brown spikey hair, and looked almost like the guy from Rascal Flatts. (The dude on the far left, IDK why, b/c i really hate that band ). During intermission, I ran up to him and hugged him, and.. well I'll spare you the wonderful details, , but it was awesome. He had to go back to his band/group, and I woke up due to my phone going off.



DDK, if there was only one day left.. post your dream and get credit.. better late than never!

Uhm-kay, piece of shit car stolen, 54 year old woman looking 30 and monkey on your shoulder.. I'm with ya.

Saw Sloth, ran to Sloth, hugged Sloth, "censored".. got it! 





> I did it! I summoned a portal and walked through it. I was at my friends house talking about lucid dreaming and he asked me what the task of the month was! lol! I then became lucid and summoned a portal and brought him in with me. We ended up at an arcade place with games and such. It was pretty cool. It ended shortly after that though.



Ok, I really think your dream character should get half your wings for asking you about the task of the month.. I mean it's only fair!   





> FINALLY
> 
> I completed a lucid task. 
> 
> I did the portal task. I visualized a portal, the run of the mill kind seen in cartoons. But instead of that my wall simply blurred and became insubstantial. I ran into it and was teleported to my front lawn. Not the most exciting destination ever but still a task completed. Ends my half year or so dry spell.



YAY VEXIE!! I'm so glad the drought is over! In fact, I think you should get a *second set* of wings! I mean you didn't just summon a stinkin' little portal.. you made an entire *WALL* your portal.. (so you ended up on your front yard).. you did it!!  

Congratulations to everyone of you.. well done! 

.

----------


## Wildman

Tried it and failed, heres the excerpt anyways!

I'm in some sort of weird garden, near a house. Everything is really green and the house seems to be isolated from the outside. Anyways, I think some stuff happened before, but the first thing I remember is someone with a rifle being there, and starting to shoot at me. I sprint away, trying to be unpredictable in my movements so I don't get killed. However, as I'm running, I slowly realize that this is all too absurd to be real, and become lucid.  I turn around, and walk up to the guy, while he still shoots at me, telling him he can't do anything to me. He keeps firing, and I'm not sure if I get hit or not, but I don't feel anything. I'm not sure what happens to the guy, but he's soon gone. I try to focus for a few moments, and then decide to try to the advanced lucid task. I go to a stone wall, and with some chalk try to draw an oval shape, like a portal. I remember having trouble concentrating, and the ovals I draw being too small or crooked. I re-try several times, sometimes using a green marker. My basic plan was, once the oval was drawn, to turn around and imagine the portal being there, then turn back around and go into it, but I wasn't really satisfied with the drawings. After a while though, I see these sort of semi-transparent, light blue runes appearing inside of one of the ovals, and the wall inside turning a sparkling transparent purplish. However, before I could do much, I woke up.

Hope I have enough time to actually do it!

----------


## Hazel

> LOL!! Child abuse!! Now that's a visual!!



Hehe, Well, he wanted to go through, too!

----------


## Wildman

Well, I remembered to do the portal thing at the end of my LD and failed again,  ::tongue:: 

Journal excerpt:

 I start out at this sort of circular patch of land in the middle of a large lake. I'm basically instantly lucid, though I think this isn't the beginning of the dream. I try to gather my thoughts, still sort of blurry, and meanwhile there's this weird looking ship that passes by. The mast is so big that it's hanging over land, and it hits me as the ship passes. Annoyed, I think I make the ship disappear. There's a LONG (several miles), narrow line of land that stretches across the lake to get back to land. I think there's a mountain close to where it ends.

I decide to run the distance at supersonic speeds, and start my sprint. For a while, I'm running at a standard speed, then focus and soon enough I'm running extremely fast, and get to where I want. I decide to start flying, and go over a forest to my left. I realize that the dream is fading out, and quickly land. I take the advice of some post I read, and try to feel the ground and a nearby item, a tree it so happens. I even try to lick the dirt (hehe), and it doesnt taste like much but it has that dirt-ish texture. I fly again, and land at a sort of stone cottage. I think about trying to summon someone, and remember the basic and advanced lucid tasks. I think about doing the portal one again, and see a large, dumb looking guy nearby staring off into nothing. I ask him for some chalk, and he gives me some, but I think I kinda laugh at him or something and he smacks his arm in my face and knocks me down. After that, I think the dream mostly faded away.

 Maybe next time if I have one in the next 4 days

----------


## Incomplete

I got fae_shadow.
She had brown-ish hair that has blonde highlights..went to the middle of her back. She had a light pink jacket over a grey shirt, and dark blue jeans (which were really cool) and she was bare foot. She said she never wore shoes =\
Awkward.

I'll have to check out the portal thing...Sounds cool.

----------


## Oneironaught

Yay, I just barely squeezed this one in. I completed the advanced task last night, after two long non-lucid weeks.

Excerpt from DJ:





> It is now daylight: bright and clear. I notice more airships coming into view in the sky. I suddenly realise that I'm nearly surrounded by the wild animals again. The dog-like ones are closing in around me and I begin to get nervous, forgetting my intended tasks. I only remember to get through that portal.
> 
> I run over to the new portal and think to myself that "since this is a dream, my friend should be able to fend for himself." I reach the shack and reach out to the portal. This one is about 1 1/2 feet across and shows signs of movement and life. I put my hand on it and - without effort - am able to pass right through. By the time I get up to my elbows in the portal, I'm being pulled into it.
> 
> I completely enter the portal and end up appearing about right where I was before I entered it. My friend is standing next to me and I help him get into the portal. After he's safely inside, I enter again.

----------


## rider80

So are you actually saying you can contact people in their dreams through lucidity! PLZ ANSWER MUST KN
O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::o:

----------


## Oneironaught

> So are you actually saying you can contact people in their dreams through lucidity! PLZ ANSWER MUST KN
> O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have no idea who you are asking but, most people here disagree that it is possible (myself included). However, _some_ do believe it's a possibility, even though there's never been any credible evidence (outside of pure anecdotal). Search around this forum and you'll find threads where people are discussing dream sharing and similar "phenomena".

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Clairity.  ::D: 
I should get two badges, especially since someone hasn't gotten around to giving me one yet. :p

Turning up on my front lawn wasn't so bad I guess, at least I didn't end up back where I started like gh. Nice job Oneironaught. So nice of you to save your friend.  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

I deserve 2 badges too!!!!!1

Here goes my advanced task dream:





> Bad recall. Actually I can remember every detail, but dunno in which order things happened. I'm gonna be short to the part when I get lucid and do the task.
> 
> I had superpowers (watching too much TV) and was walking/flying at the local club. I find my dad and my sister are stuck in a building, traped by _Mr. Random Evil Guy_ (he likes to visit my dream you know). I fly from the outside to a window where I can see them. I phase through (walk through) the glass to save them. I try to teach them how to phase, by telling them that their real bodies shouldn't be the ones to move, but their dream bodies. This gets me lucid instantly. Since they couldn't learn phasing to get out of the building, I gave up teaching those severed sillies (oh how I love them xD) and find them an elevator. Unluckily, the elevator could only hold two. No problem then, I sent them and told myself *I needed a portal to get down.*
> 
> I did the easiest thing I could do, and it was way easier than I thought. (Actually I'm thinking of creating a technique involving this method.) I created a whirlwind and went into it (it was on the ground). I felt surrounded by grey waves and it felt great. I could feel my body displacing through the dimensional gate I created, pretty much like in some action movie. Finally I went through the other end of the portal and found my family outside the building.
> The dream changed scenario and I lost lucidity soon after.



I *demand* two badges, Seeker xD (not that they'll stay long today is 30th hehe)

----------


## Hazel

Not to rush you or anything... but I still haven't gotten my badge yet...

----------


## Sutternalt

*Excerpt: The Tiny Stargate, July 30th, 2007* (first person) (Too bad most of my dream is the lucid task of the month. Sorry about the length.)

WILD attempt, successful.

  I remember the task for july is to go through a portal. I somehow teleport into my house.

ME: Wow. That was disorienting.

  I am in the kitchen.

ME: Okay, around this corner there will be a stargate.

  I walk into the front hall. Nothing.

ME: Option 2. HEY MOM!!!!!

  Nothing.

ME: MMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _Cool. You can yell as long as you want to in dreams._ MMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  She comes running.

MOM: What? Why are you yelling? 
ME: Where's the stargate?
MOM: Go downstairs, turn left, turn left again, and then it's the first door on your left.
ME: _Why does it have to be so complicated? Ugh._

  I walk down the basement stairs, and turn left into the main basement area. I start to lose the dream again. I rub my hands together. It doesn't quite work.

ME: Vividness!

  WHAM! Suddenly I can see each individual grain on the carpet, and every last line on the wooden boards that cover the walls. I'm sure that I was smiling an 
ear to ear grin in my sleep right now. I turn left again. There's the door. I open it, and it leads to the garage.

ME: Wow. That's wrong. This is supposed to be a full story above here. Geez, subconcious, not to knock you, but....
CREEPY DISEMBODIED VOICE: Fine.

  I look behind me. The garage, which I still am in, is in its proper location. Apparantly, my subconcious can speak to me in my dreams. Creepy.

ME: Wait. One more thing I wanted to do.

  I close the door again.

ME: When I open this door, this dream will last six hours. (AGH! Stupid me. I forgot to say, "but in real time it'll last only one hour." I was trying to distort time, 
you see. Thread about time distortion. [If you write in red, are the hyperlinks still 
blue?])

  I open the door and go into the garage. I think I got lucky that it wasn't some other room. I scan the shelves of crap. AHA! Right next to the leafblower lies a 
five foot by five foot brown stargate. Significantly smaller than what it should have been. I pull it out and set it on the floor.

ME: Oh crap, I need a DHD. Okay, in one episode, they just spun it by hand to make it work.

  I begin spinning it. The chevrons start to light up. Oddly, they're blue. (The stargate has a bunch of symbols on it representing locations. You dial and activate
 the stargate by stopping the correct symbol under a chevron, a triangular thing that lights up orange. You have to spin it.) It's getting really hard to turn this 
stupid thing.

ME: Why does it need to spin, anyway? It's totally nonsensical. AHH!

  The stargate activated suddenly.

ME: Here goes nothing!

  I jump through, and come out of a stargate that's embedded in the ceiling of a grocery store. I look around closely. 

ME: Holy crap, it's the grocery store, the one from the grocery store assault dream! (see the very first dream)

  There are a few key differences here. No crazy spanish speaking people, no enemies, and I don't have a gun. I look up to find that the stargate is gone.
 I start to ask random people if they are dreamviews members. No such luck. I see a door. I enter it.

----------


## Kromoh

sutternalt


COOOL DREAM

I'm defnly gonna try voice commands in my next LD

----------


## Seeker

OK, everyone should have their badges now.  Sorry for the delay.  Someone please tell me how to get 10 extra hours in the day!

----------


## Kromoh

> Someone please tell me how to get 10 extra hours in the day!



You should try not sleeping ;P

----------


## Sutternalt

Haha! Oh, that's funny.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> OK, everyone should have their badges now. Sorry for the delay. Someone please tell me how to get 10 extra hours in the day!



Yeah! Finally a badge to sport for the day.  ::D: 
I know you're a busy man Seeker, thanks for finding the time to tend to us wing wanters.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> *Excerpt: The Tiny Stargate, July 30th, 2007...*



I was wondering when someone would summon a stargate. Great dream, by the way.

----------


## Lunalight

Great dream Sutternault.  I used to love that show until about season 7.

----------


## eppy

wow, ive had around 10 lucids this month that were mostly 15-30 minutes long and i never thought once to do one of these tasks.HA! i hope i can remember the ones next month.

----------


## Adam

> OK, everyone should have their badges now. Sorry for the delay. Someone please tell me how to get 10 extra hours in the day!



Can you not give someone else access to dish these out too? Clarity seems like a good candidate? She is about in this forum all the time  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

where's the august tasks?

----------


## Adam

I go on holiday tomorrow, I hope they are here soon   :Sad:

----------

